#ayatana 2010-04-19
<Zdra> Hi, I would like to fix rhythmbox's indicator patch to fallback to upstream behaviour if the indicator applet is not on the panel
<Zdra> Could someone point me how I can know if that applet exists, at runtime
<MarkieMark1> tedg, I'm thinking according to the actual purpose of indicator-messages , that I interpret as basically a smart [= listens to dbus for notifications of programs to launch] launcher is whether that kind of adjustment should be added to the menu as an 'edit menu' possibility?
<MarkieMark1> similar to nautilus' "open with" command
<Nafai> So I suck at autotools/et all.  I'm trying to start a new project that is just a simple gtk app for a minimal test example.  Is there a simple project somewhere I can copy?
<Nafai> All I've used before is for adding app indicators to an existing project, not creating a whole new project :)
<lamalex> Nafai: have you thought about using quickly?
<Nafai> lamalex: well, I would love it if there were templates for C projects in quickly :)
<Nafai> And if I take the time to figure out the simple project, I'll probably make a quickly template for this
<lamalex> do you /have/ to use C?
<Nafai> It's probably best, I'm trying to reproduce a bug I'm seeing by writing a minimal case and I want to make sure I'm not masking it by the Python bindings to gtk or app indicators
<Nafai> I've seen it manifested in a project in C and I don't want to change too many variables
<lamalex> ah, gotcha
#ayatana 2010-04-20
<bdrung> is this the right channel to find graphics designer?
<bdrung> can someone convert the svg icon of audacious into a monochrome one that integrates well with ubuntu's default themes (bug #563043)?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 563043 in audacious (Ubuntu) "audacious2.png alpha blending is wrong (affects: 1) (dups: 1)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563043
<mpt> bdrung, you could try #ubuntu-artwork
<bdrung> k, will ask there
<qense> jcastro: There are building issues and all kinds of nasty installation errors and crashes with Banshee.AppIndicator -- including the version in the Lucid repo -- because the much needed fix for libappindicator0-cil hasn't been released yet. Am I right hyperair?
<qense> I was wondering if you could bug anyone about this issue.
<hyperair> oh look seb128_ is here too
<qense> maybe he can help us
<qense> jcastro, seb128_: it's this bug: bug #564506 (Critical)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 564506 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "libappindicator-cil-dev's .pc file points to the wrong place (affects: 12) (dups: 4) (heat: 96)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564506
<jcastro> qense, is it fixed upstream and just needs to get into the distro?
<qense> jcastro: there is a merge request for the Ubuntu packaging, but it needs to be reviewed and uploaded.
<qense> jcastro: The banshee-community-extensions part has been fixed, but it will continue to FTBS until the appind fix is uploaded.
<jcastro> I see
<jcastro> ok so we need to hug seb128_
<Zdra> tedg, Hi, you are the one working on libappindicator integration in rhythmbox?
<qense> Zdra: I thought that was Nafai
<jcastro> Zdra, it was initially bratsche and then jpetersen finished it off
<seb128_> no, bratsche wrote the rhythmbox change
<qense> hyperair: the diff renames libappindicator0-cil to libappindicator0.0-cil, but libappindicator-cil-dev to libappindicator0.1-cil-dev? Why the different number?
<jcastro> Zdra, it's sitting on bgo but the upstream maintainer wants to discuss it so we'll probably chat about it at UDS.
<Zdra> bratsche: So when I don't have the indicator applet, the status icon goes to the notification area. But its behaviors isn't reverted to upstream's. For example I don't have tooltip, popup menu is on left-click instead of right-click, no way to play/pause with middle-click, not changing volume on scrolling, no way to show/hide the main window
<Zdra> jcastro, tedg Nafai (who ever is doing that) ^
<Zdra> I would like to fix that, but I don't know how I can know in the code if the indicator applet is present
<qense> I was wrong about Nafai, sorry.
<qense> Zdra: I think we're providing it as a patch
<Zdra> yep, there is a patch in the rb package
<qense> Zdra: I think they're using preprocessor #ifdef structures.
<Zdra> but that should be run-time since I can add/remove the indicator applet at runtime
<Zdra> that's what I would like to change, but I don't see how
<tedg> Zdra: You can override the fallback functions.
<tedg> Zdra: So we have a default way to create the GtkStatusIcon
<tedg> Zdra: And you can build it anyway you want if you subclass and override.
<qense> jcastro, seb128_: To add to the pain of the problems with Banshee.AppIndicator due to libappindicator0-cil's packaging: I can't work on the two bug reports since libappindicator0-cil doesn't seem to be working at all now.
<seb128_> it's not used anywhere in lucid anyway
<seb128_> I fail to see that as a real issue, we will get it working next cycle
<qense> seb128_: You mean AppInd-sharp?
<qense> There is a fix for it already. The bug is blocking the building of banshee-community-extensions.
<qense> If the fix won't land we'd have to remove banshee-extension-appindicator from the archives because it's not workable.
<seb128_> right, but we are frozen for rc now
<jcastro> is this SRUable?
<seb128_> well it's universe software, after rc doesn't seem time to rename binaries from a source in main to accomodate universe software which never worked
<qense> Not due to a complicated programming bug, but due to a packaging mistake in a library that is used by exactly one package.
<qense> plus: the packaging is a violation of the Debian CLI Policy.
<seb128_> right, we have people every day arguing that $random_universe_software not working is end of the world
<seb128_> we ship on time, it that change is late for lucid we will get it working next cycle
<qense> and in its current state we actually should not only remove banshee-extension-appindicator from the archives, but also libappindicator0-cil and libappindicator-cil-dev because they are not working at all.
<seb128_> they are not breaking anything either
<seb128_> we limit changes to what we really need between rc and lucid
<qense> I understand that, but those three packages aren't even on the CD, nor required or even suggested by any other package at all.
<jcastro> can we fix it in a PPA, test it for a bit and then propose it as an SRU post-lucid?
<seb128_> no but they require an upload for a chance which is on the CD
<Zdra> tedg, is all the code in 82_rhythmbox-indicators.patch ?
<seb128_> Zdra, yes
<qense> seb128_: what change?
<seb128_> chance -> source
<seb128_> qense, indicator-application has binaries on the CD
<seb128_> if we update it we need to respin CD
<qense> ah, you mean the fact that you can't build the C# bindings apart.
<seb128_> yes
<seb128_> it needs an indicator-application upload
<seb128_> which will mean new binaries for all the thing it builds
<seb128_> including the C library
<qense> I forgot to look at it from the source package perspective, you're completely right here.
<qense> In that case, would it be possible to do the update post-release?
<seb128_> qense, I will sponsor the pending change and let slangasek decide for after rc and with eventual respins
<seb128_> qense, otherwise yes we will be able to SRU that
<qense> seb128_: great, thank you
<seb128_> np
<Zdra> tedg, for what I understand, the function rb_tray_icon_new() is implemented in 2 places: in the indicator patch and in status-icon plugin
<tedg> Zdra: I'm not as familiar with the RB patch, I'm sorry.  I'm more familiar with the library.
<tedg> I'm not sure who did the RB patch
<seb128> brastche and jpertersen working on it
<Zdra> I see, it is in makefile it replace rb-tray-icon-gtk.c by rb-indicator.c
<Zdra> tedg, so do you know how in runtime I can know if tray icon will be embeded inside the notification area or the indicator applet?
<bratsche> I wrote the original RB patch, but I don't understand what the issue is.
<Zdra> bratsche, I would like to modify the patch, so at runtime, if the indicator applet is not in the panel, it revert to upstream behavior
<tedg> Zdra: You can either listen to the signal or wait for the function to be called.
<tedg> Zdra: I think in general it's best to just implement fallback/unfallback and they'll be called if needed.
<hyperair> seb128: slangasek already gave his approval
<hyperair> seb128: directhex and i discussed it with him yesterday
<hyperair> after which i pinged you in #ubuntu-release
<seb128> I was probably away for lunch
<seb128> I didn't read that backlog
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> seb128: basically he acked it as long as there would be *no* further changes to indicator-application
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will just sponsor what is waiting if you confirm what should be uploaded
<hyperair> seb128: the changes that were in the merge request. that's it.
<hyperair> seb128: tested by directhex to build, install, and work fine
<seb128> ok
<hyperair> seb128: if tedg doesn't have any more changes then i think it can be uploaded.
<tedg> seb128: I think the only other possible change would be if Nafai can figure out the gnome BT one.
<Nafai> yeah :)
<tedg> seb128: The Mono updates work for me though.  I was able to rebuild my local Tomboy happy happy now.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> will sponsor that after the meeting in ubuntu-desktop
<qense> tedg: I'll be restarting my work on the C# bindings in the Maverick cycle, it is too late now to push such a large change to the Mono bindings that isn't needed by anything at the moment, actually, and I don't really have time to work on it. I'll await the roadmap for AppInd.
<tedg> qense: Cool, that'd be great!
<tedg> qense: I don't think there'll be many changes in the Maverick cycle.  Hopefully just fixes.
<qense> tedg: We already now what the exact problem is, but I need to make time to write a proper fix. And i haven't made time yet. ;)
<qense> tedg: No exciting new stuff like categorising? :D
 * tedg hates exciting and new as they all create bugs :)
<vish> qense: thanks for looking at the merge > https://code.launchpad.net/~ubunt-u-markbenjamin/indicator-applet/reorient/+merge/23524  :)
<qense> vish: yw
<qense> tedg: I like exciting and new because I make myself forget all the bugs1
<vish> qense: its now awaiting tedg to merge it to main?
<qense> vish: I have no idea, but considering the RC freeze: only after the release
<qense> seb128: We also have another merge request, this time for indicator-applet. It adds support for vertical panels. Definitely something for post-release updates?
<tedg> Yeah, I can't imagine we can do that one at this point in the release cycle.
<tedg> It seems reasonably for an SRU though to me.
<vish> \o/
<MarkieMark1> I should say too, qense thanks for that :)
<qense> MarkieMark1: thank you for the fix
<MarkieMark1> it's a pleasure :)
<qense> and apologises for making you create a new branch because I can't figure out the difference between indicator-application and indicator-applet. :P
<MarkieMark1> no worries, I learnt some of how debian packaging works
<qense> good!
<seb128> qense, yes
<qense> ok
<qense> lets not make your life harder now :)
<mesula> Can someone help me get Pidgin working with the messenger applet please?
#ayatana 2010-04-21
<RAOF> What's happening with bug #564506?  Is the plan to upload the fixed package after RC?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 564506 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "libappindicator-cil-dev's .pc file points to the wrong place (affects: 13) (dups: 4) (heat: 100)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564506
 * hyperair wonders how indicator-application is going.. it seems to keep getting delayed >_>
<seb128> what do you mean by going?
<hyperair> oh wait it's merged
<hyperair> but it says pending
<hyperair> seb128: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-application/lucid/+merge/23591 <-- that page confuses me.
<hyperair> on top, Status: Merged. below, Status: Pending
<hyperair> so which status is correct?
<seb128> it's merged
<hyperair> then what's pending?
<seb128> the pending is for the review but I usually don't bother doing reviews I just merge and upload
<hyperair> ah i see.
<hyperair> so i suppose it'll be uploaded after RC?
<seb128> it has been uploaded
<seb128> when it will be accepted is a slangasek question
<seb128> but yes after RC is likely
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> thanks for the info
<seb128> np
<seb128> brb session restart
<qense> Someone reported a bug about the fact that Indicator Application and the systray have duplicate functionality. ;)
<kklimonda> oh? link? :)
<qense> kklimonda: lost it in my mail archive, but it was already marked Invalid.
<vish> kklimonda: qense: bug 518523 ,guess who's bug it is a dup of ;p
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518523 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Support Application Indicators (affects: 28) (dups: 6) (heat: 202)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518523
<vish> grr , wrong bug , > Bug 567499
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 567499 in hundredpapercuts "Indicator applet and Notification Area applet doing same job twice (dup-of: 518523)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567499
<vish> well , probably a dup of every Support I-A bug ;)
#ayatana 2010-04-22
 * thorwil hands mpt a bonus point for using car analogy
<thorwil> mpt: regarding the menu problem being solved for submenus in gtk: afaics gtk does it time-based, wich means there's an annoying delay when browsing through menus. the proper way to do it would be direction based, instead
<thorwil> hrmpf, design.canonical.com seems to lack links to specific comments
<mpt> thorwil, Windows is time-based, GTK is direction-based.
<mpt> In Windows if you move diagonally towards the bottom of a submenu you'll get flash-flash-flash of items that aren't the submenu title. In GTK you won't.
<thorwil> mpt: hmm, then why is there such an annyoing delay before submenus show/hide?
<mpt> thorwil, I reported a bug yesterday about the lack of comment permalinks
<mpt> thorwil, that's an unrelated delay, to avoid submenus flashing open when you're moving past them on the way to lower items.
<thorwil> i really wish i could turn that off
<thorwil> ah, compiz was to blame, in part. the remaining delay is irregular and thus looks like a performance issue :/
<thorwil> bbl
<qense> A user reports in bug 568262 that Transmission and Rhythmbox disappear from Indicator Application after a while. How are we ever going to find out what caused this?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 568262 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "programs disappear from the applet (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568262
<seb128> qense, ask for .xsession-errors and .cache logs?
<qense> seb128: ah! Log files. Ingenious solution!
<qense> Sometimes I'm just not that sharp. :)
<Nafai> tedg, bratsche: So I think I finally narrowed down a possibility of what is happening using my small example.  In libappindicator, you connect to the add signal for menus to detect when items are added to a menu.  But, for some reason, that signal is (or seems to be) ever emitted when you add those submenus via gtk_ui_manager_add
<tedg> Nafai: Hmm, I wonder if it's similar to the GtkContainer vs. MenuShell bug.
<Nafai> what's that one?
<tedg> I think that it depended on how you added the entires they'd get picked up.  Using one interface vs. the other.
<tedg> One didn't emit any signals at all.
<Nafai> I have a minimal example that reproduces it
<Nafai> Plus added a few debug prints to lib app indicator
<tedg> Nafai: Ah, cool.  Sounds like something that should get assigned to bratsche though -- that's his code :)
<Nafai> ok, I'll assign it to him, with the details I just found out
<Nafai> bbiab, short errand
<bratsche> Nafai: Send me the link
<Nafai> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/558841
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 558841 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "bluetooth "devices" menu item not working in bluetooth indicator (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Medium,In progress]
<Nafai> The branch with my minimal example is linked there in the comments, I'm about to finish up a comment explaining what I believe is going on
<bratsche> Okay cool, thanks.
<bratsche> Nafai: Is minimal_menu_example supposed to do something other than crash?
<Nafai> uh, yeah :)
 * bratsche installs, maybe that's the issue
<Nafai> actually
<Nafai> run it from the main directory
<Nafai> src/minimal_menu_example
<bratsche> Ah there we go
<bratsche> thanks.
<Nafai> I think the path to the .ui file was hardcoded :)
<bratsche> Cool it's running now.
<bratsche> I see:
<bratsche> Minimal
<bratsche> -------
<bratsche> Quit
<Nafai> Right, if you look at the terminal output, I display the menu structure and the ui xml
 * bratsche reads the code to see what it should be doing
<bratsche> Yeah
<bratsche> There should be a submenu on it right?
<Nafai> yes
<Nafai> and the add signal never seems to be signaled from the top-level menu
<Nafai> er, emitted
<bratsche> Nafai: Nice test program.  This is great. :)
<Nafai> thanks
<Nafai> I tried to distill down what gnome-bluetooth was doing
<bratsche> Ah, I think I know exactly what's going on.
<bratsche> app-indicator.c:1277
<bratsche>   if (GTK_IS_TEAROFF_MENU_ITEM(widget)) {
<bratsche>         return;
<bratsche>   }
<bratsche> Eh, maybe that's not it.
<Nafai> Yeah, I had a debug print before that and I still didn't get the container_iterate called when it was added
#ayatana 2010-04-23
<Omega> Hello everyone.
<islington> If I have an SVG wallpaper should I still make render for different resolutions? Both kde and gnome seem to handle svgs as wallpaper fine.
<thorwil> mpt: http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/2010/04/22/dont-talk-about-users/  is about building ux principles into project infrastructure. specifically heuristic evaluation. i have been thinking along similar lines, recently. though i would want to start at the beginning, offering a service to manage design starting from a briefing/mission statement.
<sandy|lurk> hey folks, not sure who to ping, but I saw a thread on ayatana-list suggesting the adoption of Giver, and as the only person capable of making a Giver release I wanted to make sure you folks knew that it's pretty much a dead project
<sandy|lurk> would be much more useful if it worked over telepathy instead
<sandy|lurk> as for Tasque, adding a couchdb backend (if that were really necessary) should be easy, and in a few months mario intends to release a feature that lets you keep all of your tasks synchronized between multiple backends, so that would help
<qense> sandy|lurk: Will you make sure that Tasque saves the notes in a generic format that can be used by other task applications as well? That way it's very easy to reuse the data in other applications without having to use a dozen of exporters and importers.
<sandy|lurk> qense: another thing that's yet to be done is actually caching tasks for offline use...the plan is to use a sqlite db for this
<qense> ok
<sandy|lurk> anyway, I'm really not involved in tasque dev anymore
<sandy|lurk> just wanted to make sure nobody wasted time on Giver :-)
<qense> sandy|lurk: OK, thank you for telling, I'll keep it in mind in case someone says (s)he will adopt it.
<qense> I'm subscribed to the list of adopted packages, so that should be no problem.
<jcastro> sandy|lurk, the zeroconfing telepathy transfer works awesome with empathy, it's just not obvious in the UI to people so I think they think they need something like giver to transfer files quickly
<jcastro> the time is probably better invested in fixing the discoverability in empathy
<sandy|lurk> jcastro: totally agree with that
<sandy|lurk> jcastro: also, hi!
<jcastro> heh
<sandy|lurk> jcastro: can you not just drag-and-drop from nautilus onto a contact in empathy/
<sandy|lurk> ?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> you totally can
<sandy|lurk> heh
<jcastro> no one knows that though
<sandy|lurk> lol
<jcastro> plus we don't set up your zeroconf account by default, after you set up your gtalk or whatever we prompt you for the name
<jcastro> but it's some window with that crack bear-looking soul-staring icon
<sandy|lurk> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Pedobear ?
<jcastro> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3a/Avahi-logo.png
<jcastro> this one is worse!
<sandy|lurk> hahahahahaha
<sandy|lurk> oh my god
<sandy|lurk> I have never seen that
<jcastro> it's the avahi logo
<qense> jcastro: Setting up the Bonjour/Salut/Zeroconf account would be a nice task for a possible welcome screen or introduction druid/wizard.
<jcastro> or just turn it on by default.
<qense> jcastro: By the way, you did notice that the fix for Banshee.AppIndicator landed today?
 * jcastro doesn't say that too loud
<jcastro> qense, I am upgrading now!
<qense> good!
<jcastro> nice
<jcastro> this fixes it on my one computer
<jcastro> it worked on my laptop but not the other one for some reason
<qense> That can only be due to not having upgraded recently or due to a polluted installation. ;)
<jcastro> my main pc is always in various states of disrepair, heh
<hyperair> qense: did you fix the notify-osd lag already?
<qense> hyperair: I just pushed the fix.
<qense> really just a minute ago :)
<hyperair> qense: heh i saw the email =p
<qense> I was about to mark the bug as Fix Committed on Launchpad.
<hyperair> i got the bug watch added email
<hyperair> so i figured you might have done something
<qense> I reported the bug upstream so I could reference to it in the commit message.
<jcastro> bah
<jcastro> dude the xchat m-i plugin is definately crashing for me 
<hyperair> qense: banshee's upstream changelogs also reference LP: #
<qense> jcastro: When clicking links also? I had that.
<qense> hyperair: how?
<qense> ah, LP: #
<qense> :D
<hyperair> guilt format-patch. this is what happens when you try to type git and quilt at the same time. =p
<qense> Freudian typo
<hyperair> heheh
#ayatana 2010-04-24
<vish> qense: how to add i-a support of banshee?
<vish> only your ppa or has it landed in Lucid..
<vish> hmm , what the heck banshee crashed :s
<qense> vish: install banshee-extension-appindicator in Lucid, disable Banshee.NotificationArea and enable Banshee.AppIndicator
<vish> qense: neat.. ty
#ayatana 2010-04-25
<YokoZar> Why is minesweeper pink? Screenshot-Mines.png
<YokoZar> http://yokozar.org/Screenshot-Mines.png
#ayatana 2011-04-18
<RAOF> hicham: Yup.
<hicham> RAOF: what is is it ?
<hicham> RAOF: indicator-network if for conmann
<hicham> *is
<RAOF> I think we patch the nm-applet source to add an indicator.
<hicham> oh
<hicham> thanks
<hicham> what about programs that use the notification area ?
<hicham> they need to be patched as well ?
<RAOF> There is a notification area in Unity, but it's protected by a whitelist.  Wine is on that whitelist, as I think is skype.
<RAOF> Others get to use indicators instead :)
<hicham> how bad
<RAOF> I presume it'd be relatively easy to remove the whitelist; then you'd have a notification area and indicator area.
<RAOF> Which wouldn't interact very well, which is why the notification area is restricted to a whitelist :)
<DBO> RAOF, NOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOoooooooooooooooooOOOOOOooooooooooooooo
<RAOF> DBO: We got *one* set of bugs, at least!
<DBO> RAOF, I was thinking about it
<DBO> and the only one that doesn't make sense is the dri2 freeze
<DBO> thats on the same display as the grabs
<DBO> it doesn't make sense for that to be an XGrabServer issue then
<DBO> I have asked Chris to see if it still happens for him with vsync disabled
<RAOF> I expect it won't.
<DBO> right
<DBO> so now we get to figure out why the hell vsync fails so hard sometimes
<RAOF> I'm parsing his kernel logs to check that the kernel hasn't simply missed the vblank event.
<RAOF> 250MiB of kernel log is *fun* to wade through!
<RAOF> Wow.  We really waited the *hell* out of from 3788 - we waited for it no fewer than 7 times!
<RAOF> s/from/frame/
<RAOF> DBO: Suspicions!
<DBO> they abound
<RAOF> It looks like drm_queue_vblank_event might be broken if you call it at a particularly inopportune time.
<DBO> is that our fault?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> Looks like it may be a kernel problem.
<RAOF> Oh, maybe not :/
<RAOF> Well, suspicions remain, but it's not what I thought.
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<hicham> didrocks : morning
<hicham> didrocks: session, datetime, and sound indicators run ok here
<didrocks> hey hicham
<didrocks> nice :)
<om26er> kamstrup, ping!
<om26er> kamstrup, seems like bug 764352 reporter is telling the truth, so does the issue go into unity-places or is it a unity one?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 764352 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity search results depends on typing speed" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764352
<kamstrup> om26er: I have a hunch as to why that could happen - i'll add a unity-place-files task for it. Thank's for the heads up
<om26er> yw
<om26er_> didrocks, Hi! any words on bug 754327 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 754327 in unity-place-applications (Ubuntu) "Unity should ignore trailing &" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754327
<didrocks> om26er_: not a priority anyway, wishlist for O I would say
<om26er_> ok
<davidcalle> Hi all. njpatel or didrocks, is there any way to kill a lens service? It keeps respawning.
<davidcalle> Nervermind, I did it.
<didrocks> davidcalle: you can probably chmod it temporarly
<davidcalle> didrocks, I just commented out the exec line in the .service.
<didrocks> works too :)
<jcastro> kenvandine:  njpatel: so did we ever find the problem in the python lens race login mystery?
<kenvandine> jcastro, not sure, but the AU lens is working for me now
<davidcalle> jcastro, kenvandine, for me, it's when I add the AU lens that all others fail to load at times.
<kenvandine> davidcalle, that sounds scary
<kenvandine> davidcalle, but i can kind of confirm that
<kenvandine> last week, the books lens wouldn't work either, at the same time the AU lens didn't
<kenvandine> the gwibber lens kept working though, which makes it more confusing
<jcastro> kenvandine: right, so depending on my luck either one, both, or none of them would work
<didrocks> om26er: there is is no opened bug on the first icon being displayed as if we were in a keynav state, isn't it?
<davidcalle> kenvandine, it seems to be related to loading things via web APIs. That would explain why the gwibber lens keeps working.
<om26er> didrocks, hm I dont think so
<om26er> on the other note unity just crashed on clicking empty trash :p
<didrocks> om26er: on trunk?
<om26er> official versions didrocks
<didrocks> om26er: ok, I changed that part of code since Friday, should be safer now :)
<marcobiscaro2112> om26er: this is bug #761643
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 761643 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity crashes when emptying trash twice" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761643
<om26er> marcobiscaro2112, thx :)
<didrocks> hey marcobiscaro2112 :)
<marcobiscaro2112> hi didrocks !
 * davidcalle is happy, has found a way to deal with slow API in lenses.
<didrocks> om26er: I've just reproduce bug #763791 once, couldn't at all then, do you have any clue?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 763791 in unity (Ubuntu) "Windows which were maximized and minimized are unminimized incorrectly" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763791
<jcastro> kenvandine: ok so as you login from now on can you keep an eye on the AU lens?
<om26er> didrocks, its duplicate
<didrocks> om26er: oh really? didn't notice
<om26er> didrocks, assigned to sam ;)
<kenvandine> jcastro, will do
 * om26er finds the duplicate
<om26er> didrocks, bug 760436
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 760436 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window display shifted" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760436
<didrocks> om26er: no, it's no a duplicate
<didrocks> om26er: here, the mouse/keyboard input are correct
<didrocks> bug #760436 is an old bug I could reproduce at will with chromium some time ago
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 760436 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window display shifted" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760436
<om26er> both aren't the same
<om26er> the screenshot seems same
<didrocks> yeah, but to have experienced it once, I'm sure the input window was matching what we see
<didrocks> (I see it's a race in our undecorate function)
<om26er> didrocks, bug 727060 was also the old bug you reported
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 727060 in unity "Damage events not received when chromium opened automaximized" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727060
<om26er> wasn't that also related?
<didrocks> om26er: so, this one is indeed related to bug 760436
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 760436 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window display shifted" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760436
<didrocks> where the input is shifter
<didrocks> shifted*
<didrocks> on the other bug (I unduped it), the focus/input is fine
<didrocks> it's just that we undecorated on maximize after compiz set the size of the window
<didrocks> (but the input corresponds to what is drawn)
<om26er> hmm hmm
<om26er> comment#9 in bug 760436 sounds similar to bug 763791 description
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 760436 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window display shifted" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760436
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 763791 in unity (Ubuntu) "Windows which were maximized and minimized are unminimized incorrectly" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763791
<om26er> I guess once one of them is fixed we'll know if the other is the same or not ;)
<jcastro> DBO: I don't know how to quite reproduce this
<jcastro> but every once in a while a launcher tooltip will just hang around
<DBO> yeah I have heard about this
<didrocks> jcastro: do you wrong keynav color appearing as well? (or sometimes, quicklist appearing)
<jcastro> sometimes I get a white glow on my top icon for seemingly no reason
<jcastro> haven't seen a quicklist yet though
<didrocks> jcastro: I got the white glow (and quicklist sometimes) just down, but the tooltip (I saw that too), doesn't seem to be related :/
<jcastro> right, they don't seem to be
<jcastro> I've been getting the tooltip off and on for a long time
<jcastro> the glow thing is only recently
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> it's due to a compiz change
<didrocks> the tooltip, let me have a look if I can see anything obvious in the code…
<davidcalle> kenvandine, I got some news on the lenses. When a 1 or 2 sec delay is introduced before the daemon loop (to preload some stuff), it fails to register at unity startup. That's what Stefano is doing and if I try the same thing, my lens fails at statup too. That's quite logical, but here is a confirmation.
<kenvandine> davidcalle, ah... interesting
<jcastro> didrocks: from the apps lens, try to drag an application to the desktop, do you get some dumb error dialog?
<didrocks> jcastro: there was a crash which has been fixed, by not dumb error dialog though
<didrocks> jcastro: is it displayed by nautilus?
<didrocks> like, you can click through the launcher and so the dnd happened in nautilus?
<jcastro> There was an error getting information about "/".
<jcastro> The specified location is not supported
<jcastro> looks like a nautilus window
<didrocks> jcastro: yeah, so it seems that you can click through the launcher
<didrocks> DBO: in case you didn't notice, we still have some cases of that issue ^^
<didrocks> (particularly on edge reveal)
<DBO> yeah I saw that
<DBO> its annoying me deeply
<didrocks> so, the reveal happens, you put the mouse over the launcher and nothing happens, so it hides again
<DBO> its not click through actually
<didrocks> I thought we killed it by not spamming too much X…
<DBO> you *can* click on something if you click before it hides
<DBO> its actually a hide state issue
<didrocks> DBO: hum really? I have no mouse over tooltip appeareance for instance
<DBO> yep
<didrocks> DBO: I tried to keep super pressed, hovering with the mouse
<DBO> thats part of the weirdness
<DBO> i am not sure what causes it yet
<didrocks> no tooltip, nothing… click was ending up in nautilus
<DBO> had looked at it a bit this weekend...
<didrocks> no reproducible test case though :/
<DBO> yeah I get it sometimes
<DBO> and then debugging is like impossible
<didrocks> DBO: right. Hum, I'm in a weird state again, the leave event isn't received in the Launcher
<DBO> i hate that
<didrocks> the weird thing is that the LauncherIcon received it
<didrocks> (no more tooltip)
<DBO> I am afraid to fix that in nux for fear of triggering other bugs
<didrocks> DBO: agreed
<didrocks> DBO: anyway, the day we can fix this leave event stuff, we will remove a lot of hidemachine workaround
<DBO> yeah
<stefano-palazzo> kenvandine, are you around?
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, hey
<stefano-palazzo> hi :)
<stefano-palazzo> maybe you can help me, I'm pretty flummoxed
<stefano-palazzo> My lens is still not working on login, so, I replaced every print statement with a logging function,
<stefano-palazzo> after logging in, it wrote 400 megabytes of logs
<stefano-palazzo> what in the name of all that's holy could cause that do you know?
<kenvandine> ugh!
<kenvandine> what the hell!
<kenvandine> what kind of stuff?
<kenvandine> it is working at login for me
<stefano-palazzo> it looks like the first few hundred megabytes (yeah..) are just telling me the program has been started, and that the imports have finished
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, like is it looping and printing the same thing?
<stefano-palazzo> kenvandine, towards the end, it looks like it's starting properly, but by that time my computer is completely overloaded anyway
<stefano-palazzo> it does work for you? maybe I should just dist-upgrade, maybe it wasn't my fault at all? David said something about a long startup time before the gobject main loop
<kenvandine> davidcalle noted this morning that if he adds a 1 or 2s delay before the daemon class it fails to load
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, well it worked for me on this login :)
<stefano-palazzo> right, that's what I was trying to tackle, I have this sort of delay just because I'm downloading stuff
<kenvandine> but unity should be able to handle that
<kenvandine> so if that is the case, it is a bug
<kenvandine> however you should make sure you have the latest unity
<stefano-palazzo> oh good,
<kenvandine> i think there was some lazy loading stuff
<stefano-palazzo> I'll take a break (trying to fix it with unity crashing left and right wasn't much fun), create a completely fresh usb disk and check again
<kenvandine> ok
<stefano-palazzo> I might bug you later (:
<stefano-palazzo> thanks for your help
<kenvandine> i had assumed the lazy loading in unity fixed it, which i just updated to this morning
<kenvandine> anytime!
<stefano-palazzo> oh yes that sounds very encouraging
<stefano-palazzo> kenvandine, I've gotten rid of the startup-delay, but the problem is still there
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, bummer
<kenvandine> it is still working here
<kenvandine> rebooted
<stefano-palazzo> that is strange
<stefano-palazzo> I've just been logging out, I'm going to reboot for good measure
<nhaines> Are we getting another Unity release today?
<stefano-palazzo> kenvandine, nope, still nothing. Do you have any idea how I might investigate this?
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, dunno... i think we need kamstrup to help debug
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, try this, start the daemon in a terminal
<kenvandine> then "setsid unity"
<kenvandine> and look at the console output
<kenvandine> see if you see assertions, like DEE_IS_MODEL
<kenvandine> on the sections model
<kenvandine> stefano-palazzo, when i was debugging this the other day, i was consistently getting those assertions that the sections model wasn't actually a dee model
<kenvandine> which made me suspect an offset problem
<kenvandine> but i couldn't see where
<stefano-palazzo> kenvandine, mh. I don't get any of those - but neither do I get any search results
<stefano-palazzo> it was working a minute ago
<kenvandine> i was getting that when it wouldn't work at all
<stefano-palazzo> then, when I try to ^C it, it takes five interrupts to quit -
<stefano-palazzo> (which sometimes happens with threaded code, in my experience)
<stefano-palazzo> mh, the traceback is all socket stuff, it's probably the only the server not responding
<ronoc> kenvandine, I think you can go ahead and patch that
<kenvandine> ok
 * kenvandine will do
<Omega> Compiz is using 1.8 gigs of RAM.
#ayatana 2011-04-19
<anachoret> in appmenu-gtk, would a wishlist bug for adding F10+number shortcuts like on the launcher have a chance of being accepted?
<Martiini> unity for opensuse anytime soon ??
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> greetings folks
<oSoMoN> good morning
<om26er> didrocks, njpatel Hi! i was wondering about bugs that say 'compiz using alot of memory' and such, asking for Valgrind logs would be enough?
<om26er> bug 756263 for example
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 756263 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz using lots of memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756263
<didrocks> om26er: right, valgrind should give some clue of where the memory is eaten
<didrocks> om26er: I think also that people are impacted by the binary nvidia driver eating a lot of memory in natty
<didrocks> (I can clearly see the difference between my nvidia laptop and my intel netbook)
<om26er> this specific bug does not use nvidia, though I saw 800mb on a system with nvidia binary installed. didrocks
<didrocks> well, 800mb is a little bit too much, even with it :)
<didrocks> RES - Shared memory, isnt it?
<om26er> not sure, not my system, was a friend's
<didrocks> om26er: excellent work on triaging btw :)
<om26er> didrocks, thanks :) *me loves triage*
<didrocks> om26er: you have a lot to play with then! ;)
<didrocks> om26er: btw, I have a list of bugs my script detect and didn't set to incomplete/invalid, etc.
<didrocks> om26er: do you want it?
<didrocks> (it basically didn't sync the task because the bug can expire and there was no ayatana-design task attached)
<om26er> didrocks, yep, i'd be happy to
<didrocks> om26er: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595983/
<\sh> jcastro, unity on 2x 24" monitors doesn't look nice...there is too much space ;-)
<jcastro> \sh: more space for your apps!
<\sh> jcastro, you mean for my terminals ;-)
<jcastro> njpatel: I feel bad about this reditt multi monitor guy
<jcastro> njpatel: my secondary panel is RightOf, I never thought of it the other way around otherwise I think I would have brought it up earlier in the cycle
<njpatel> jcastro, it's a driver issue really, but something that we can override but lacked the time
<nhaines> Hmm, all I get is that neon trash can these days on my laptop.
<jcastro> I think the only annoying MM one left for me is the window controls disappearing on the non-focused panel
<nhaines> On the bright side, I get Unity in VirtualBox now.  :)
<jcastro> but that's nice 11.10 material
<om26er> lamalex, Hi! Just so that you know, I'm alive :p
<lamalex> :D
<lamalex> great news om26er :P
<jcastro> kenvandine: no joy with stefano's latest updates
<jcastro> kenvandine: we're basically stuck
<kenvandine> jcastro, weird, the AU lens is working reliably for me now
<kenvandine> but the gwibber one fails to load half the time
<kenvandine> i added a bunch of logging to the gwibber lens, and i can see it refreshing the data and everything when i activate it
<kenvandine> but nothing ever hits the renderer
#ayatana 2011-04-20
<humphreybc> Hey, anyone who's around, could you please mention my nick "humphreybc" in about 5 seconds?
<humphreybc> I'm just screenshotting some stuff for Unity
<humphreybc> I want to turn the messaging menu blue :)
<ajmitch> humphreybc: sure
<humphreybc> thanks ajmitch, that did the trick!
<TheMuso> /c/c
<DBO> am I crazy or does Unity kinda just work now...
<ajmitch> DBO: it does seem to be kind of working, even in virtualbox for me
<oSoMoN> good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> good morning everybody
<davidcalle> kamstrup, thanks for the help with zeitgeist, here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRM0z9GprQg
<apw> is 15s from password to working desktop our expected timeing?
<om26er> Hi! can anyone confirm bug 758026 on fresh login?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 758026 in unity (Ubuntu) "Left pixel of launcher is not clickable" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758026
<om26er> (and no 'unity --replace')
<om26er> didrocks, bug 754689 I don't see the fix, was something missed?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 754689 in unity (Ubuntu) "[FFE] Centered layout for expo plugin" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754689
<didrocks> om26er: do you have latest compiz plugins main?
<om26er> didrocks, yes, it seems
<didrocks> om26er: you should not have the launcher above the wallpaper after the update
<hicham> didrocks: any replacement for the old notification area ?
<didrocks> hicham: it's the indicators doing that, if you have libunity-misc, you have still a notification area btw (whitelisted)
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/zRSvp.png   > what is the option missing with 'nouveau' driver to get good tooltips launcher display please ?
<om26er_> didrocks, Do you plan to disable fade on the closing of Drop-DownMenus to lessen the white flashes as in bug 687567 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 687567 in unity (Ubuntu) "Global menu causes white "flashes" when scrubbing/moving with mouse fast over menus" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687567
<didrocks> om26er_: no, because it will have other artifacts (and it's too late for such a change), in addition, it won't migrate existing natty user
<didrocks> I find that shouldn't be set to high btw
<om26er_> synced with upstream, and everyone faces it.
<didrocks> not everyone
<didrocks> I don't get it on nvidia for instance
<didrocks> anyway, it's already set to unity backlog
<hicham> didrocks: thanks, any config to whitelist apps, or is it hardcoded ?
<hicham> didrocks: another question, is it necessary to patch gtk to get menus on the top bar ?
<didrocks> hicham: the whitelisting is in the gsettings schema
<didrocks> hicham: and yeah, the gtk patch is needed for exporting the menu
<hicham> didrocks: do I need to patch both gtk2/gtk3 ?
<didrocks> hicham: you will need to. upstream didn't ack it so it's a distro-patch
<hicham> didrocks: any link to why upstream didn't ack ?
<didrocks> hicham: I think the bugzilla report should be in the patch header
<hicham> didrocks: 043_ubuntu_menu_proxy.patch and and 072_indicator_menu_update.patch ?
<didrocks> hicham: I think so, yeah, kenvandine should have the details on that
<hicham> didrocks: thanks
<hicham> hi kenvandine
<didrocks> om26er_: I'll look at bug #758026 later this week (for a natty SRU)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 758026 in unity (Ubuntu) "Left pixel of launcher is not clickable on session start" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758026
<didrocks> om26er_: just for my curiousity, does grid works at login?
<didrocks> (I bet it's because of the edge reveal)
<om26er_> didrocks, nothing works on login
<om26er_> (on the edge I meant)
<didrocks> om26er_: grid as well?
<om26er_> didrocks, grid works,
<didrocks> om26er_: ok, I'll have a try with "reveal on edge" deactivated in ccsm once I'll tackle that
<om26er_> didrocks, yeah, thanks.
<hicham> didrocks: no luck on finding upstream link for ubuntu_menu_proxy.patch
<didrocks> hicham: ask to kenvandine, IIRC, he's the one pushing this patch (with tedg)
<hicham> didrocks: when is he online usually ?
<didrocks> hicham: should be soon, he lives in the US
 * kenvandine is here
 * kenvandine reads back
<hicham> kenvandine: any upstream gnome bugzilla link about ubuntu_menu_proxy.patch ?
<kenvandine> i don't think it was submitted upstream
<kenvandine> if i recall correctly, bratsche was told it wouldn't be accepted
<kenvandine> or at least not yet
<hicham> so it needs more work ?
<kenvandine> i don't think it was inline with the vision from upstream
<kenvandine> i don't really know the details
<kenvandine> dbarth might know
 * kenvandine isn't opposed to having it submitted upstream
<hicham> what do part do you work on in the unity stack ?
<kenvandine> mostly the infrastructure libraries
<kenvandine> dbusmenu, appmenu, indicator*
<kenvandine> etc
<kenvandine> tedg, do you recall if ubuntu_menu_proxy.patch was submitted upstream?
<hicham> nice
<hicham> the vala bindings fail when using gtk2 in here
<kenvandine> hicham, for which package?
<kenvandine> dbusmenu?
<hicham> kenvandine: yes
<kenvandine> you need the EXPORT_PACKAGES patch
<hicham> kenvandine: when using gtk3, the bindings are generated
<kenvandine> yeah, my  patch got merged in gtk3
<kenvandine> not gtk2 yet
<hicham> kenvandine: any link ?
<tedg> kenvandine, Uhm, not sure.  I know it was discussed, but I'm not sure if we actually submitted it or not.
<kenvandine> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=635287
<ubot5> Gnome bug 635287 in general "Specify packages when generating GIR" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<kenvandine> it got marked resolved when it was merged for gtk3
<kenvandine> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gtk/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/patches/065_gir_set_packages.patch
<kenvandine> hicham, ^^
<kenvandine> that is the current patch we carry in natty
<kenvandine> tedg, i seemed to recall someone said the menu proxy patch wouldn't get accepted
 * kenvandine will brb
<hicham> kenvandine: thanks a lot
<chrono86> is there a reason when i select gtk themes that use a dark panel like orta or elementary, my unity panel stays light?
<hicham> tedg: that patch is the only missing piece here in fedora, so far
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, I think that's why we moved it to the "ubuntu" name space.
<tedg> hicham, Wow, cool!
<chrono86> my panel displays correctly in unity2d and ubuntu classic, but never follows my gtk theme in regular unity
<cdbs> om26er_: /move the discussion here
<om26er_> ok
<cdbs> So, is the gray workspace switcher icon intended?
<cdbs> (question for everyone around0
<cdbs> )
<cdbs> In mockups it doesn't seem to be so
<didrocks> cdbs: it is, the mockups wasn't updated
<kenvandine> hicham, well anytime you have packaging questions for our stuff... let me know
<kenvandine> i'll be happy to help
<didrocks> cdbs: there is a bug I fixed this morning about the icon being reverted to humanity one, I'll upload that in a couple of horus with other fixes
<kenvandine> cool to see it making it to fedora
<didrocks> kenvandine: hicham already managed to get the whole unity in fedora, that's nice! :-)
<kenvandine> woot
 * kenvandine has to run out for a bit
<daker> hello didrocks
<cdbs> Fedoral Unity! Sounds niche :) Unity that brings Unity to the entire FOSS world, not only Ubuntu :)
<hicham> cdbs : yes, but some pieces are missing still
<cdbs> hicham: nevertheless, good effort
<hicham> cdbs : practically, it can be now in fedora if we update to latest compiz git
<hicham> cdbs : you can have a look at how far I went on http://hicham.fedorapeople.org/unity-packaging/
<cdbs> hicham: thanks for the link, oh it appears you're packaging utouch and all other ayatana stuff as well!
<hicham> cdbs : it is needed to build unity
<cdbs> hicham: well, yeah
<cdbs> hicham: okay, I won't trouble you any more, keep up the good work
<hicham> cdbs : I filed a bug about a crashing utouch-geis, no answer so far, had to remove some code to have unity working
<jcastro> kenvandine: did you talk to kamstrup yet about the lenses?
<kenvandine> jcastro, not yet
<kenvandine> kamstrup, ping
<jcastro> kenvandine: did you see this yet? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRM0z9GprQg
<kenvandine> yeah, it's sweet!
<MaximLevitsky> why I can't enable cube with unity in ccsm
<MaximLevitsky> ?
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, are you around?
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, hi
<stefano-palazzo> hey :)
<stefano-palazzo> I've just seen that video on youtube, just came to tell you
<stefano-palazzo> you rock!
<MaximLevitsky> In fact if I mess around with manual plugin loading in ccsm, it works just fine
<stefano-palazzo> that zeitgeist integration is _awesome_!
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, ty! It's really buggy at the moment, but I'm working on it.
<jcastro> davidcalle: that's not in the PPA is it?
<jcastro> oh ok, I will just tell people it's not ready yet
<stefano-palazzo> And I shall look at the code as soon as I get a chance, and see what I can learn from it
<tanzanux> Hi, since I don't like dark menus I use Radiance theme instead of Ambiance. How can I change the dark backgrounds e.g. in the search desktop?
<MaximLevitsky>  why I can't enable cube with unity in ccsm?
<jcastro> stefano-palazzo: right, so it's like "man I'm stuck in evolution", summon lens, show evolution tag questions right off the bat.
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, you should think about talking to the Calibre people, maybe you can integrate with Calibre too
<jcastro> MaximLevitsky: the cube hasn't been tested much with unity so it's off
<davidcalle> jcastro, no, it's not even in a bzr branch. For now, it's sending a lot of google queries... which result in Google mailing me to say they suspect I'm doing bad things with the API... :-O
<jcastro> davidcalle: ok, I'll just say it's a prototype.
<MaximLevitsky> jcastro: it can be default off, but why hard depedence?
<jcastro> MaximLevitsky: afaik we can't commit to test coverage for it
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, I'll tell you when I push it on Launchpad.
<jcastro> and the people who want it can just mangle it to work, at that point you get to keep both pieces if it breaks. :)
<stefano-palazzo> righto, thanks davidcalle
<MaximLevitsky> jcastro: why again the hard depedence?
<jcastro> I don't know
<MaximLevitsky> its not possible to enable cube in ccsm
<MaximLevitsky> why?
<MaximLevitsky> sure you are allowed to leave it disabled, using the exuse of not enough test coverage, but why hard disable it?
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, about Calibre, yes it's a cool idea.
<MaximLevitsky> so, really there is no reason for that
<MaximLevitsky> I have another question
<MaximLevitsky> why if I switch to empty desktop and try to launch an existing app, it switches to desktop where it is located?
<MaximLevitsky> existing/running?
<MaximLevitsky> I always open firefox on several desktops, so that is annoying
<davidcalle> jcastro, thanks for the cool blog post! :)
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> MaximLevitsky: clicking on the icon takes you to the running app, to do a new one on a new desktop middle click
<zniavre_> hello do i need to add this " Option "ShadowFB" to my xorg.conf to display tooltips launcher with translucidy ?
<MaximLevitsky> jcastro: ok, my mouse has no middle button... I use touchpad....
<MaximLevitsky> why not to add a menuitem in right meny
<MaximLevitsky> menu
<jcastro> firefox has one
<jcastro> it  has an open new window one
<MaximLevitsky> jcastro: on the same desktop...
<MaximLevitsky> jcastro: I want to open new empty desktop and start new applications there
<jcastro> that opens it on a new desktop for me
<MaximLevitsky> it doesn't here, and besides that is not good ether
<MaximLevitsky> I want just to open a new empty desktop and while I am on it, open all applications I want
<MaximLevitsky> I don't want unity to send me to other desktops
<MaximLevitsky> LIke I usually have a desktop for the university homework, a desktop for web browsing, etc...
<MaximLevitsky> Please understand that this behavior is not intuitive, no interface did that before
<pcgod> win 7 does ;)
<MaximLevitsky> and it has virtual desktops?
<MaximLevitsky> sure without desktops unity is ok
<MaximLevitsky> since yep, it copies win7 or whatever
<pcgod> (but shift+left click also opens a new instance for those without a middle mouse button... maybe unity should do the same thing)
<MaximLevitsky> also, why there is no way to add a custom launcher to unity?
<MaximLevitsky> I have the 'gtku nautilus' launcher on my gnome-panel
<MaximLevitsky> if I just lauch that, nautilus icon appears active
<MaximLevitsky> so I can't pin it
<MaximLevitsky> also top toolbar wastes a lot of space since you can't add anything to it
<hicham> the menus are put there
<hicham> which saves some vertical space
<MaximLevitsky> I know
<MaximLevitsky> but I disable that feature because its very unusable
<MaximLevitsky> besides, why menu bar is hidden by default?
<hicham> to show it on the panel
<MaximLevitsky> I mean hidden in the panel
<MaximLevitsky> unless you mouse over it
<MaximLevitsky> to make it less intuitive?
<hicham> no, because the window title is shown over there
<MaximLevitsky> yes, but why I need that title?
<MaximLevitsky> I have window title on the window
<hicham> not when it is miximized
<MaximLevitsky> besides both title and munubar can be shown
<MaximLevitsky> now pretty much using menu bars is very hard
<jcastro> MaximLevitsky: if you create a launcher like on your desktop, you can just drag it onto the launcher
<MaximLevitsky> jcastro: I tried that
<MaximLevitsky> however, then if I remove it from desktop, it disappears from unity
<MaximLevitsky> besides that is cumbersome
<hicham> you need to put it somewhere
<jcastro> oh I didn't know that removing it from the desktop removed it from the launcher
<jcastro> maybe just copy it into .local/share/applications or something
<MaximLevitsky> jcastro: oh yeah, it would even be better to create an xml file in .local/share/app8f34/....
<MaximLevitsky> but anyway, my major gripes about unity are:
<jcastro> I don't know why you're being cynical towards me, I'm just trying to help you
<MaximLevitsky> 1. hard block of cube -  that is just nasty
<MaximLevitsky> 2. switch to desktop when you try to open a running app
 * hicham can use the cube with unity without issues
<MaximLevitsky> sure you can
<MaximLevitsky> but you can't enable it in ccsm
<hicham> why ? crash ?
<MaximLevitsky> unless you use dangerous manual pluging selection
<MaximLevitsky> because unity depends on wall
<MaximLevitsky> and wall conflicts with cube
<hicham> in don't have such dependency in here
<MaximLevitsky> hicham: what version?
<MaximLevitsky> you probably use older version that didn't have that unnesesary depedency
<hicham> MaximLevitsky: unity-3.8.4-1.fc15.i686
<MaximLevitsky> hicham: aha
<MaximLevitsky> the fedora probably patches that sorry for expression stupid depedency
<MaximLevitsky> patched
<MaximLevitsky> but in ubuntu cube is forced off
<MaximLevitsky> it just insults me. It like somebody on purpose without any reasonable reason tries to force me to stop using it
<MaximLevitsky> "lack of testing" isn't such reason
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/711561
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 711561 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz won't allow Desktop Cube plugin to load with unity" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<jcastro> the bug shows up as fix released
<jcastro> if it doesn't work reopen it
<MaximLevitsky> OH!
<MaximLevitsky> I updated my VM with ubuntu 11.04 today. probably didn't hit repostries yey
<MaximLevitsky> yet
<MaximLevitsky> Thats sure deserves the 'suddenoutbreakofcommonsense' tag :-)
<jcastro> MaximLevitsky: right, sorry, didn't mean to topple your upcoming flame
<jcastro> though it doesn't seem to enable for me and that release is old
<jcastro> so you should probably reopen the bug
<kamstrup> jcastro, kenvandine: sorry, i'm sprinting in millbank so it's hard to find a free chunk of time
<jcastro> kamstrup: I would settle for someone just mentioning to the rest of the team that python lenses don't work on login. :)
<kenvandine> kamstrup, ah, did you see the bug report?
<hicham> where can I find lenses ?
<kamstrup> yeah, saw it - but no good idea off the top of my head ...
<kenvandine> kamstrup, afaict the situation got worse yesterday
<kenvandine> but that could just be a coincidence :)
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<kamstrup> does the sample python lens work?
<kenvandine> kamstrup, after i posted that comment on the bug, i actually did have a login where the reddit lens failed
<kenvandine> kamstrup, i'll test
<kenvandine> kamstrup, they all work if i reload unity without logging out/in
<kamstrup> kenvandine: probably some io-dependent race
<hicham> jcastro: so no lenses are made yet ? still in design ?
<kenvandine> last week i was seeing assertions that the sections_model wasn't a Dee.Model
<kenvandine> hicham, there are some... not sure if they are linked to from a central place
<kenvandine> kamstrup, last week the gwibber lens was working reliably, and last night it started failing too with no code changes
<jcastro> hicham: the few that exist are linked on that page
 * kenvandine tests the python example lens
<jcastro> hicham: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?s=lenses
<kamstrup> kenvandine: well, the one thing that has been in unity is the lazy loading of lenses, but it would be surprising if that was impacting this
<kenvandine> kamstrup, didn't that land last week?
<zniavre> hello im using the new 173.14-30 nvidia driver and im unable to start unity
<kamstrup> kenvandine: s/been/changed/
<kenvandine> i could test reverting that
<kamstrup> kenvandine: I think so
<didrocks> kenvandine: 3.8.10
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> 3.8.8 rather
<didrocks> but it was buggy, so -0ubuntu2 has an additional fix
<kenvandine> yeah, with that release the AU one started working for me
<didrocks> called it double "French fix" :-)
<kenvandine> but now they all fail :/
<kenvandine> hehe
<davidcalle> kamstrup, on a related note, is there a signal when a lens is opened/closed?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> davidcalle, i use it in the gwibber lens
<kenvandine> what the active property i think
<davidcalle> kenvandine, "active" yes, but I've seen it appear if you stop typing, then typing again.
<kenvandine> that doesn't sound right..
<davidcalle> kenvandine, that's what I've been hitting my head on since two days. :)
<kenvandine> kamstrup, the python place fails too
<kenvandine> not every time, but it failed 2 out of 4 logins
<kenvandine> however the gwibber lens just worked 4 out of those same 4 logins
<kenvandine> and the AU lens failed 4 out of those same 4 logins
<kenvandine> and the reddit lens failed 3 out of those 4 logins
<kenvandine> kamstrup, i added some logging to the gwibber lens, and it looks like it is all functioning
<kenvandine> it refreshes data, says it updates the model, etc
<kenvandine> but unity never sees it
<kenvandine> and it never sees the sections
<kenvandine> when it fails that is
<kenvandine> if i "setsid unity" after login, they all work fine
<jcastro> davidcalle: on an unrelated note, what's with the new icon? the old one was awesome
<\sh> kenvandine, ping appindicator pygobject...is there any realworld example for python which subclasses AppIndicator.Indicator? because I'm getting some strange errors here :)
<kenvandine> \sh, no... and i tried working on creating an overrides to make subclassing work and it causes segfaults
<kenvandine> \sh, but it does work with gi if you don't subclass it
<seiflotfy_> guys
<seiflotfy_> whats up with python bindings for unity
<seiflotfy_> they are crashing all of my unity
<kenvandine> ?
<\sh> kenvandine, so something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596599/ should not work right now at all
<kenvandine> seiflotfy_, how so?
<seiflotfy_> dunno
<seiflotfy_> kenvandine, care to test my youtube-place
<kenvandine> \sh, right... not sure why
<davidcalle> jcastro, it's a placeholder as I didn't have the time to port the old one to the new lenses icon look.
<\sh> kenvandine, well it thinks it's a gobject alone and doesn't like any other arguments then self ;-)
<seiflotfy_> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~seif/+junk/youtube-place
<seiflotfy_> try it
<kenvandine> \sh, this does work though http://paste.ubuntu.com/596600/
<kenvandine> seiflotfy_, i will after lunch
<kenvandine> i gotta run out in a few minutes
<\sh> anyways, if there is another way, it's not a problem...
<\sh> kenvandine, yes, this works :)
<kenvandine> \sh, well it is annoying ...  actually it mostly annoys me because i couldn't fix it :)
<kenvandine> i need to spend more time on it
<hicham> seiflotfy_: a place for youtube ?
<kenvandine> but shouldn't be a blocker, there is another way
<kenvandine> seiflotfy_, is this different than the youtube place njpatel had?
<seiflotfy_> yeah
<seiflotfy_> kenvandine, its in python
<seiflotfy_> hicham, yeah
<\sh> kenvandine, btw..without         set_icon_theme_path("/usr/share/icons") the indicators (without gi) don't work as described in the examples...it doesn't show the messages-new icon in the panel
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> seiflotfy_, we are having some problems right now getting python lenses loading at login time
<kenvandine> i am debugging that now
<kenvandine> \sh, weird, file a bug please
<\sh> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> seiflotfy_, but if you "setsid unity" after login it works
<seiflotfy_> kenvandine, while mine crashes unity
 * kenvandine disappears for lunch
<seiflotfy_> i dont have a provlem getting it running
<seiflotfy_> i have issues clikcing on stuff without making it crash all of unity
<and471> seiflotfy_, just don't click anything then
<and471> ;P
<kenvandine> jcastro, ok... reverting the lazy loading in unity fixes it
<jcastro> kenvandine: yeah but the AU lens didn't work for me pre-lazy loading
<jcastro> kenvandine: if if all 4 of them work for you and you've tested it ...
<kenvandine> it was working for me then and is working for me now
<kenvandine> the books one isn't working, but it seems like a different problem
<kenvandine> the daemon is crashing
<kenvandine> but the others worked 5 of 5 logins
<kenvandine> the really puzzling thing with this is why it only seems to be affecting the python lenses
<kenvandine> maybe the python ones are just the slowest...
 * kenvandine looks through the diff to see try to narrow it down
<chrono86> is there a reason my gdm screen resolution is so low? after i boot into unity it fixes itself
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/767613
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 767613 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity does not start with nvidia173.14.30" [Undecided,New]
<LouisDK> Hi. I have some problems with Unity on my netbook. It has been updated to Ubuntu 11.04 from 10.10 when 11.04 was in alpha. Some settings seems locked also with a newly created user. Is the the right channel to ask?
<AlanBell> hi, we have been having some discussion in our loco about the unity default settings for compiz and I was wondering if there was a document or something relating to some of the decisions behind the settings
<AlanBell> for example shift-switcher is off by default, so super+tab does nothing, however by turning that plugin on by default it would do a pretty window switcher. Super+tab is apparently the key binding on windows for something called Aero flip which looks the same but not as pretty.
<AlanBell> enhanced zoom is great, but for some reason it is off by default and does not have the mouse bindings set so you can't do super+mousewheel to zoom in and out
<popey> i can see why zoom isnt disabled
<popey> at a guess
<popey> people get stuck in effects they cant get out of
<AlanBell> that would be a plausible reason for not enabling it by default, but why remove the bindings?
<popey> do they do something else?
<AlanBell> nope
<AlanBell> right now you have to install ccsm, enable the plugin, edit the mouse binding for zoom in and zoom out, and know that button 4 means mouse scroll wheel forward and button 5 is mouse scroll wheel back
<vish> AlanBell: was shiftswitcher previously ON by default?
<AlanBell> vish: I don't think so
<AlanBell> I can't see any reason for it not to be on by default though, especially as some people may already be familiar with the keybinding
<vish> probably something to do with not having too many plugins unnecessarily ON, memory or whatever; but better to ask when didrocks or smspillaz are online..
<vish> or we can poke DBO ;p
<DBO> ouch
<AlanBell> I can see some plugins have a performance hit and are pointless bling (water, fire, wobbly windows)
<AlanBell> but shift switcher has no performance impact when not actually shifting in a switchy way
<DBO> actually it does
<DBO> all plugins have a performance impact when activated
<DBO> (they get suck into the processing chain)
<AlanBell> hmm, it is not asking the GPU to animate anything though
<vish> sladen: Bug 760656 is for Natty? or postponed?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 760656 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher: Background lighting and border is displayed for Workspaces, Apps, Files, Trash (should be turned off)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760656
<AlanBell> DBO: so is that why shift switcher is off by default?
<DBO> not to my knowledge
 * AlanBell wonders what the best way forward is
<AlanBell> I *could* go through the preferences and file a bug for every setting that doesn't meet my preference :)
<AlanBell> however I am not sure that is the best way to have a discussion of default preference settings
<sladen> vish: SRU.  Answer on the bug
<vish> oh! seems a bit of a larger UI change there for an SRU
#ayatana 2011-04-21
<DBO> ping humphreybc
<humphreybc> hi DBO
<humphreybc> how's it?
<DBO> so I am trying out volley brawl
<DBO> (finally)
<DBO> is there any way to up the initial speed? its god awfully slow
<humphreybc> I think you can hack the code, there are some really simple variables
<humphreybc> BUT the good news is
<DBO> it's python?
<humphreybc> Bart and Tommy are pushing out an update next week I think with hopefully an option to increase ball speed
<humphreybc> It's lua I think
<humphreybc> I didn't write it
<humphreybc> But you can just find the .love file (opt/volleybrawl or something)
<humphreybc> and then extract it
<DBO> if I can modify it I can show you guys how to make it match in unity :)
<humphreybc> I need to talk to Tommy/Bart but yeah we'd like an update out next week with "official" faster ball speed option, more characters, all that jazz
<humphreybc> aha!
<humphreybc> yes, do that
<humphreybc> you can email Bart and Tommy - sigmoid@ohso.co
<humphreybc> I'll be on IRC each day for the next week anyway
<DBO> basically the wm-class is set to "love-0.7"
<DBO> you need to set it to "volleybrawl"
<humphreybc> ah
<humphreybc> I'll tell bart now so he gets it when he wakes up
<humphreybc> DBO: Thanks. You should play around with the code, you can do some pretty funny stuff by messing with gravity
<DBO> still not sure how to extract a .love file
<RAOF> With flowers, surely?
<RAOF> Or perhaps a nice dinner? :)
<DBO> you have to romance it first
<DBO> oh I see
<DBO> its just a zip file
<DBO> oh hmmm
<DBO> Love may not let them do that
<DBO> nor does it seem to export any identifying information on the window
<DBO> how brutally evil
<humphreybc> lol
<humphreybc> Bart is the lead developer for love too
<humphreybc> So.. maybe he can actually fix the engine :P
<humphreybc> DBO: are you working on that windows-spawning-in-the-dead-zone bug?
<DBO> what bug?
<humphreybc> clearly not then :D
<DBO> yeah your easiest fix is to make love export the PID on teh window
<DBO> and then have your wrapper script use exec
<DBO> (thus preserving the launch pid)
<humphreybc> kk
<humphreybc> I need to talk to Bart anyway so I'll mention it to him
<DBO> _NET_WM_PID is what you are after
<humphreybc> brb
<DBO> what a tease
<DBO> wow
<DBO> the register *hates* us
<RAOF> People read that rag?
<didrocks> good morning
<DBO> morning didrocks
<DBO> didrocks, any bamf changes I make now are Oneiric, right?
<didrocks> hey DBO
<didrocks> DBO: well, if you want to maintain an "Natty" branchc in //, it's fine:)
<didrocks> DBO: if we still have important things, we can deal in a SRU
<DBO> okay i want to make sweeping changes
<DBO> its going to massively improve accuracy
<didrocks> oneiric then, branch an natty one :)
<DBO> but I dont know if you will be happy to ship it
<didrocks> DBO: no sweeping change in natty, in oneiric, we have the time to fix them then ;)
<didrocks> DBO: that's basically why I added a lot of fixme or TODO: in unity (for instance, removing unused variable
<DBO> maybe I can make a couple changes small enough to consider...
<didrocks> DBO: if you can do that to improve the accuracy, in can be shipped as a 0day SRU
<DBO> sweeping accuracy improvements on the way!
<DBO> I dont know why I never thought of this before
<didrocks> DBO: heh, a new matching way?
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> if I can remember how to turn a file full of null characters into a strv
<didrocks> DBO: you have a bamf merge proposal btw
<didrocks> in case you didn't see :)
<DBO> looking
<didrocks> not sure I like the workaround though :/
<didrocks> DBO: don't you receive the branch merge proposal btw in your inbox?
<DBO> didrocks, the one from asac?
<didrocks> DBO: from chrisccoulson
 * DBO checks
<DBO> i dont see it
<didrocks> DBO: sorry, it's in unity
<didrocks> DBO: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/unity/lp767642/+merge/58569
<DBO> O_o
<didrocks> DBO: if you want, at UDS, I can show you how to automatically triage merge proposal to be in a special email folder :)
<DBO> that would be handy
<DBO> actually
<DBO> I get them
<DBO> in a special folder
<DBO> which I seem to mentally ignore
<DBO> go me
<didrocks> DBO: I'll upgrade you so that you don't ignore them anymore :p
<didrocks> DBO2.0
<MacSlow> good morning folks
<MacSlow> salut didrocks
<didrocks> hey MacSlow ;)
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> im still stuck with nvidia 173 (legacy) driver , are they blacklisted ?
<didrocks> zniavre: you can run /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p to see why unity isn't starting
<\sh> hmmm...strange...when I use ctrl+alt+numpad 1/3/etc. the window is moved to the screen edges, but when I move it from the position to another one, the window has not the same size as it was , it's grown automagically
<\sh> moins btw
<zniavre>  Unity supported:          yes
<zniavre> !paste
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zniavre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596828/
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/767613
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 767613 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity does not start with nvidia173.14.30" [Undecided,New]
<zniavre> after gdm loggin unity can't start it blinks until i came back to gdm to choose gnome-classic
<zniavre> didrocks,  i know you are french so to be technical, ça clignote ad-vitam sans demarer unity et sans crasher... (sorry for french i do not know to tell it in english)
<didrocks> zniavre: is this a recent regression?
<zniavre> from yesterday and the new nvidia 173.14.30 driver
<zniavre> with nouveau it works quite well (at least unity, the rest is a pain due to poor performances of nouveau )
<didrocks> RAOF: around ? ^^
<zniavre> to be polite i m not against nouveau but nvidia173 is a bit better at least for my old hardware
<didrocks> zniavre: ok, will track that with RAOF and tseliot
<didrocks> zniavre: agreed, and we only support nvidia right now, nouveau has some mem leaks
<zniavre> thats true
<didrocks> zniavre: ok, will ping the xorg people in charge of those, it's more a nvidia issue than unity
<didrocks> zniavre: oh for the record, does the ubuntu classic session work,
<zniavre> <bjsnider> well i think you shuld report a unity bug
<didrocks> zniavre: the one using compiz (with nvidia)
<zniavre> yes gnome-classic works (with compiz )
<didrocks> ok, but seems something regressed for unity (maybe FBO support)
<zniavre> all opengl softs works too
<didrocks> zniavre: can you post those info and link your pastebin content as well, please?
<zniavre> where ?
<didrocks> zniavre: in your bug report
<zniavre> heu ? (sorry french again) il n'y a pas tout deja ? unity test etc...?
<didrocks> zniavre: argh, t'as raison, c'est moi qui l'ai ajouté en plus dans le hook apport. fin de cycle, fatigue… ;)
<zniavre> je comprend ...
<didrocks> zniavre: j'ai souscris les bonnes personnes et je vais les pinguer aujourd'hui, merci pour l'info :)
<zniavre> im sorry to report stuf like that...
<didrocks> zniavre: don't be sorry, sorry for the regression :-)
<zniavre> :o)
<zniavre> i need to go (baby sitting) but im often around if one of you will  needs more infos
<zniavre> thank you
<didrocks> zniavre: yeah, I think we will need a stacktrace
<didrocks> but let's see with the xorg guys first :)
<janimo> I started using unity yesterday and I sometimes encounter a strange behaviour on alt-tab. Instead of bringing the new window to the top, the sidebar scrolls in and the icon corresponding to the selected app wiggles
<janimo> pressing alt-tab again makes an other icon start moving as well, and  I can only select the apps by clicking them
<janimo> I'd be inclined to think this is not a feature but this being Unity I may be so wrong :D
<davidcalle> Kamstrup, you around?
<didrocks> zniavr: when you are back, can you make compiz crashing please and report a stacktrace?
<zniavre>  didrocks how can i do that please?
<didrocks> zniavre: so, sudo rm /var/crash/*crash (to clean the current crashes)
<didrocks> zniavre: then follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How to enable apport
<didrocks> installing nvidia
<didrocks> and reboot/try to log in the unity session
<didrocks> zniavre: once it's "blinking" (meaning it crashes but try to respawn)
<didrocks> you can logout
<didrocks> then, you should have a file /var/crash/*compiz*
<didrocks> zniavre: ubuntu-bug -c /var/crash/*compiz* to report this bug (choose "full version")
<zniavre> ok let me try (already with nvidia driver i need hav to crash compiz so)
<zniavre> didrocks,  129mo is ok ?
<didrocks> zniavre: seems correct :)
<zniavre> im sending it
<didrocks> zniavre: ping me back with the bug # then, please
<zniavre> didrocks,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/768178
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad(https://launchpad.net) bug 768178 not found
<zniavre> ho ?
<didrocks> zniavre: can you subscribe me to it? (it's private)
<zniavre> as 'didrocks' ?
<didrocks> zniavre: right :)
<zniavre> it looks ok
<didrocks> zniavre: can access to it, thanks!
<didrocks> retracing to get all needed info is on the way
<zniavre> im not sure to understand the last sentence but im trusting you    :o)
<didrocks> zniavre: what arch is it?
<didrocks> zniavre: don't mind, it's i386 :)
<zniavr> didrocks, yes 32bits
<RAOF> didrocks: A new nvidia binary driver was uploaded recently; I think it's the first 173 driver that we've had which actually works against our X server.
<didrocks> RAOF: loicm is on it, nux is failing
<RAOF> Hurray for getting a driver a week before release!
<zniavre> for maverick it was 4 days before ...   :o)
<ogra_> RAOF, s/a week before release/on final freeze day/
<ogra_> :)
<RAOF> DBO: Oh, I think I've got a lead on the hang-on-vblank kernel problem.  We'll see once these kernels build.  Just a FYI.
<sladen> tedg: can I introduce you to <evaluate> who's just choiced the channel and is the author of clipit, a Clipboard manager
<sladen> tedg: from bug #702316  it appears that there are some problems with the libindicate->notifcation area fallback
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 702316 in libindicate (Ubuntu) "Generic Libindicate fallback support breaks applications (such as clipit) on non-Unity WMs/DEs" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702316
<sladen> tedg: from running applications under a WM/Desktop Environment with libindicate support
<sladen> evaluate: I think tedg is on US-time, we may have to wait a couple of hours
<sladen> evalutate: in the mean-time would be able to put add/update your long explanation from #ubuntu-devel and add it to the bug report itself;  this would stop it getting lost
<evaluate> sladen, will do so in a couple of minutes.
<davidcalle> Hey stefano-palazzo
<stefano-palazzo> hi davidcalle :)
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/unity-books-lens/trunk # zeitgeist stuff in trunk : )
<stefano-palazzo> nice! I'll check it out right now
<davidcalle> I'm pushing right now some comments to the code.
<evaluate> sladen, I looked at the bugreport again and from what I can tell you added all the relevant information already.
<evaluate> What exactly would you want me to add to it?
<sladen> morning tedg
<sladen> < sladen> tedg: can I introduce you to <evaluate> who's just choiced the channel and is the author of clipit, a Clipboard manager
<sladen> < sladen> tedg: from bug #702316  it appears that there are some problems with the libindicate->notifcation area fallback
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 702316 in libindicate (Ubuntu) "Generic Libindicate fallback support breaks applications (such as clipit) on non-Unity WMs/DEs" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702316
<sladen> < sladen> tedg: from running applications under a WM/Desktop Environment with libindicate support
<evaluate> sladen, tedg, I'm sorry, but I have to go now. Could you please mail me or send me a message through launchpad (if that's possible) if there is any more information that I should provide?
<tedg> sladen, evaluate, I put instructions on getting a backtrace
<evaluate> tedg, ok, I will update the bug with that info when I'm back. Thanks for now!
<lamalex> cdbs, om26er are you guys working on the new queue at all? it really hasn't seemed to be going down. i've been otherwise occupied with some qa stuff and it's at 212 bugs. that's way higher than i should be
<cdbs> lamalex: I did a lot of squashing today
<cdbs> and yesterday as well
<lamalex> in the new queue?
<cdbs> lamalex: I'll speed up more tomorrow
<cdbs> lamalex: yes
<om26er> lamalex, I did not, I just woke and was looking in there
<lamalex> and you set the statuses?
<lamalex> like, the source package and the upstream package?
<cdbs> lamalex: I was focusing more on Incomplete bugs and dups
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> i'll try and get the new in order today
<lamalex> keep going on the incompletes and dups
<lamalex> om26er, can you work on the new queue with me?
<lamalex> between the two of us we should be able to knock it down quite a bit before the weekend
<cdbs> lamalex: As for the statuses, I didn't set the status to Incomplete or Confirmed on most of them because
<cdbs> lamalex: I commented on old NEW bugs whether he could reproduce in the latest versions
<om26er> lamalex, yes defintely
<lamalex> om26er, cdbs so when you touch a bug, basically it should always leave the new queue
<cdbs> lamalex: and many of them, such as bug #765447 apart from tons others were marked by the reporter themselves to be fixed
<lamalex> i want that number to always be going down
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 765447 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in LauncherIcon::SetQuirk()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765447
<lamalex> so if you ask someone if it's stilll valid, mark it incomplete until they answer
<didrocks> om26er: hey, btw, do you want today's mismatch report?
<cdbs> lamalex: okay, I'll take more care about that
<om26er> didrocks, that too ;)
<lamalex> thanks
<didrocks> om26er: here it is :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/596975/
<cdbs> My day ends in a few minutes, so more up tomorrow
<lamalex> didrocks, we should get your script to just shoot of an email to the unity-bugs team ;)
<didrocks> lamalex: hum, are you following this bugmail ML? I've the feeling that NEW bugs aren't handled
<lamalex> didrocks, that's what we're talking about right now
<didrocks> (especially important ones, that's why I'm scanning this quickly every morning)
<didrocks> and seb128 too
<lamalex> om26er and i are going to devastate the new queue backlog that's formed today
<lamalex> and tomorrow
<lamalex> we got it
<didrocks> nice! :-)
<didrocks> lamalex: where is your hammer?
 * lamalex shows didrocks thorr's hammer
<didrocks> heh :-)
<didrocks> 16:25:03         lamalex | so if you ask someone if it's stilll valid, mark it incomplete until they answer
<didrocks> lamalex: ensure then you are looking at those bugs again, because some people went upset on bugs you set as incomplete and they provided the info. Then no feedback :(
<seb128> lamalex, oh, and also don't just ask if they still happen or bugs you could easily test on your install, that tend to annoy users as well
<cdbs> lamalex: not me?
<cdbs> :)
<Omega> I think that we could use a 4th window button that when hovered over, makes the menu appear in the window decoration, that way people that want more screen-estate stay happy and those that want a menu in the window do too.
<didrocks> cdbs: I'm certain https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/761267 is a dup
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 761267 in unity (Ubuntu) "super key shortcuts don't take effect on places tiles until super key is released" [Low,Confirmed]
<didrocks> even a seb128's bug IIRC :)
<cdbs> didrocks: I didn't find a master bug after searching for it
 * cdbs searches again, this time with lesser keywords
<didrocks> cdbs: ahah bug #747323 !
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 747323 in unity (Ubuntu) "should not wait the key unpress to display lenses" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747323
<cdbs> :o
 * cdbs marks
<didrocks> cdbs: edited the title :)
<didrocks> bug #747323
<didrocks> ubot5: ?
<didrocks> "should not wait the key unpress to display lenses / super wait to be released to show dash/places "
 * vish tickles ubot5  and  bug #747323
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 747323 in unity (Ubuntu) "should not wait the key unpress to display lenses / super wait to be released to show dash/places" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747323
<didrocks> should be easier to find now :)
<didrocks> vish: not fair! :p
<cdbs> didrocks: I'm also sure bug #766127 is a dupe of something, can't find that bug now :( blame laptop changeover
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 766127 in unity (Ubuntu) "When text is typed in the Dash Search - "loose focus" with mouse is only semi functional" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/766127
<vish> :D
<cdbs> seb should fix his connection :)
<didrocks> cdbs: oh really? didn't see a dup for that one
<cdbs> didrocks: About clicking on the area where the dash formerly existed before resizing.. remember?
<cdbs> I'll ask the reporter on whether he meant in that area or not
<didrocks> cdbs: oh, you're right!
<om26er> lamalex, crashers related to nouveau experimental are invalid(if they specifically look live driver issues)?
<om26er> bug 767322
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 767322 in nux (Ubuntu) "unity_support_test crashed with SIGSEGV in nouveau_reloc_emit()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767322
<apw> what does one file bugs against when the global menu isn't showing up menus for a specific application??
<om26er> apw, indicator-appmenu might be a good place, I believe
<apw> om26er, ok thanks
<apw> bug #768392
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 768392 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "global menu does not always have menus for an application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768392
<om26er> apw, you could be seeing bug 754581
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 754581 in bamf (Ubuntu) "Some apps don't integrate to appmenu after having their windows closed (bamf side)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754581
<apw> is anyone else seeing windows un-minimise the wrong height, such that the input areas are in the right place, but the app is rendered about the height of the menu bar too low
<apw> such that to click on something yopu have to miss high
<didrocks> apw: we were looking for reproducible testcase of this.
<didrocks> smspillaz: you remember that I mentionned it? ^^
<om26er> apw, something like this https://launchpadlibrarian.net/69486382/Capture.png maybe?
<apw> om26er, yeah exactly like that.
<Omega> Hmm, the maximize and minimize animations aren't each other's inverse, this kinda bugs me.
<Omega> What should I file the bug against?
<apw> didrocks, for me i seem to occur most often to chromium, when it is unminimised by something other than me
<didrocks> apw: talk about it to smspillaz once he's around :)
<apw> ubuntu-bug for example, or opening a link in something like xchat
<didrocks> apw: I got it a lot, but we had a patch in compiz which was supposed to fix it (and it did for me at least). I only saw that once since
 * apw suspects we need to be issued with aspestos shorts for uds
<didrocks> apw: tried that 10 times with chromium, of course, didn't happen :/
<om26er> didrocks, did you write unity-preferences?
<didrocks> om26er: I patched it, njpatel wrote it, why?
<apw> didrocks, funny happend opening the link to show the issue!
<apw> om26er, which bug is that screen shot from
<om26er> apw bug 760436
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 760436 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window display shifted" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760436
<didrocks> om26er: don't tell me there is bug in the 50 lines :p
<om26er> didrocks, there is a crash ;)
<didrocks> noooooooooooooooooooooo
<didrocks> :-)
<didrocks> om26er: link? ;)
<om26er> didrocks, bug 767140
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 767140 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-preferences crashed with SIGABRT in g_object_newv()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767140
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, I've got this one on the radar
<smspillaz> didrocks: I know how to reproduce it, just not sure why it happens yet
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh ok, is there a bug milestone for the SRU?
<didrocks> smspillaz: unity 3.10.12?
<didrocks> 3.8.12*
<smspillaz> didrocks: don't know
<didrocks> smspillaz: can you ensure it's the case please?
<smspillaz> ok, I'll do that asap
<cdbs> lamalex, om26er: My day ends today, will be back tomorrow, bye!
<cdbs> my day begins much before it begins for you both :)
<om26er> cdbs, bye ;)
<Omega> bye
<lamalex> bye cdbs
<lamalex> goodnight
<lamalex> have a good weekend
<om26er> didrocks, what do you think about my question on if the crash caused by experimental nouveau(libgl1-mesa-dri-experiment) should be invalid? bug 767322
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 767322 in nux (Ubuntu) "unity_support_test crashed with SIGSEGV in nouveau_reloc_emit()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767322
<cdbs> lamalex: I'm working on weekends
<cdbs> :)
<cdbs> lamalex: non-stop since I came back from that trip
<didrocks> om26er: one sec (just looked at the unity-preferences crash, seems a glib/gvariant crash, but will give a deeper look later)
<didrocks> om26er: ok, on nouveau, I would say "we don't support nouveau as the testing and developping effort is really limited right now. However, we welcome all contribution to debug and fix this issue. Marking as triaged but prority low"
<didrocks> om26er: does it sound good to you?
<didrocks> (basically the same seem than the "no icon over launcher" with nouveau)
<om26er> didrocks, wfm, should I add 'mesa' to affects?
<lamalex> cdbs, oh ok
<lamalex> well cool
<didrocks> om26er: yes please ;)
<om26er> didrocks, thx
<didrocks> yw
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, are you around?
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, yes
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, so, I've written a little function that suggest tags you might be interested in, even without a search query (based on running apps)
<stefano-palazzo> Now, when do I run that function?
<stefano-palazzo> Is there a callback that runs when you open up the lens?
<tedg> kenvandine, Is there a way to recover gwibber posts that gwibber didn't actually post?
<kenvandine> no
<tedg> kenvandine, Like a log file or something?
<stefano-palazzo> I saw in your video that results are displayed immediately; in what method do you add this stuff to the model?
<tedg> kenvandine, :-(
<kenvandine> tedg, i hope to be able to do that next cycle
<kenvandine> if i get the time for the refactoring
<kenvandine> :)
<davidcalle> It's the "active" signal (kenvandine uses it too) look at "on_active_change".
 * tedg will do no releases to help kenvandine
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, thanks, I'll look into it :)
<kenvandine> hehe... come to the session at UDS :)
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, but it's buggy. I've seen in sent during slow or long searches.
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, that's why I add a lot of conditions for it to send the call. Still some bugs though.
<didrocks> kenvandine: about the python lenses not autostarted, where did your debugging stopped?
<kenvandine> added some g_debug lines in unity
<kenvandine> to make sure those assertions are really coming from the sections model
<kenvandine> and to see when they get called
<didrocks> hum…
<didrocks> kenvandine: so, just to ensure
<didrocks> kenvandine: fresh login
<didrocks> you hover the place icon, click on it
<didrocks> there is no search result coming, right?
<kenvandine> right
<didrocks> if you then, closing it and click on it again
<kenvandine> no sections populate
<didrocks> do they come?
<kenvandine> and no sections in the quicklist
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> never any results
<kenvandine> but
<didrocks> ok, so not a race while connecting then
<kenvandine> logging from my lens shows that it is calling all the right functions
<kenvandine> and getting results
<didrocks> hum…
<kenvandine> it's just unity isn't rendering them
<didrocks> ok, can you try something?
<kenvandine> sure
<didrocks> like, fresh login
<didrocks> hover the icon
<didrocks> (not click on it)
<didrocks> wait for several seconds
<didrocks> then, click on it and look if the content is there
<kenvandine> i did that
<kenvandine> didn't work
<didrocks> ok, so not a race at all
<kenvandine> i think it is a race
<didrocks> weird that reverting the commit for lazy load worked for you
<kenvandine> it tries to get the sections
<kenvandine> and it gets something that isn't a dee model
<kenvandine> and it never tries again
<didrocks> that shouldn't happen if you hover, wait, cick
<didrocks> click*
<didrocks> as basically, the code is equivalent to "connect at startup"
<didrocks> I don't see the difference with the vala lense either :/
<didrocks> really puzzling, we need kamstrup for sure then :(
<kenvandine> the hover produces that assertion too
<kenvandine> not just clicking it
<didrocks> why we didn't get that race when connecting at startup then? :/
<didrocks> hum hum, this reminds me my french fix which was refrenched fixed…
<didrocks> hum no in fact
<didrocks> kenvandine: the daemon are started, isn't it?
<didrocks> daemons*
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> they all start just fine
<didrocks> so yeah, not the same…
<kenvandine> that's the thing, if the daemon is running
<kenvandine> and you reload unity
<kenvandine> it works fine
<kenvandine> because it gets the sections model properly
<kenvandine> oh... one more note
<kenvandine> one sec
<didrocks> yeah, I really don't see the difference with that and "connect later"
<kenvandine> ** (<unknown>:1706): WARNING **: Unable to call GetEntries() on: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such interface `com.canonical.Unity.Place' on object at path /net/launchpad/unityplacepython
<kenvandine> that happens the first time you hove
<kenvandine> hover
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> so if it can't get the entries
<didrocks> I think it discares the sections
 * popey queues up to speak to kenvandine 
<kenvandine> i had forgotten i saw that last night
<kenvandine> yeah, i think so
<kenvandine> popey, sure :)
<didrocks> I think that's the start :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, and it never calls GetEntries again for that lens
<kenvandine> so when that fails, it needs to retry when it is needed again
<didrocks> let me see the merge request again
<kenvandine> popey, what's up?
<popey> you know that scrolling error in gwibber?
<popey> where it flickers up and down the timeline
<kenvandine> popey, yeah... :(
<popey> that
<popey> :)
<popey> is it something you just don't see?
<kenvandine> i rarely see it on my laptop
<kenvandine> the flicker that is
<kenvandine> but i can pretty reliably reproduce it on my netbook
<popey> wonder why that is
<kenvandine> we just can't fix it without a huge overhaul of the UI
<popey> oh ok
<kenvandine> the rendering
<kenvandine> or dropping the code that remembers your location
<popey> it makes gwibber pretty much unusable for me.
<kenvandine> which that bug had like a thousand dupes
<popey> i generally never scroll it anymore
<kenvandine> it never seems very bad for me, even on the netbook
<kenvandine> i have to look for it to notice
<popey> in dont understand how that can be
<popey> mine is a dual core 2.8GHz chip with 8GB RAM and a 7900 nvidia graphics card
<kenvandine> the suck of it is it has reposition itself with javascript
<kenvandine> every time
<kenvandine> weird
<popey> so its not like its a slouch
<kenvandine> i can usually not even see it on my laptop when i look for it
<didrocks> kenvandine: look at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/lazy-places/+merge/57525, line 328. We try to get the entries there (where we did that later previously)
<popey> ok. I'll stop nagging you about it kenvandine :) until O
<kenvandine> popey, this should completely go away if we can get the new client done :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: i would remove that part
<kenvandine> yeah, man i hate c++ syntax :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, probably better to just try to get the entries again if it fails
<kenvandine> when they are needed that is
<kenvandine> just moving it later might not really fix it, just mask it
<kenvandine> i am assuming the python lenses just take longer to get on the bus
<apw> is the stacking of the window thingy which appears on pressing super behind everything else a known bug ?
<om26er> invisible window?
<apw> no the one the dash produces on pressing and releasing super (win0
<apw> (win)
<apw> with the search box in the top,
<apw> bah can't get a print screen of it, cause the stuupid window is up
<apw> i'll assume its just a new bug
<Saamm> how can i find my wine apps in unity? they are no where :(
<om26er> Saamm, sam i thought wine apps showned up in search results
<seiflotfy> hey ted
<Saamm> om26er, oh I have to use search?
<om26er> Saamm, might also be visible in 'all applications' if I am not mistaken (but they are not categorised, for now :/)
<Saamm> om26er, oh too bad i dont remeber what things i installed :(
<davidcalle> Saamm, what happens when searching "wine"?
<davidcalle> hmm
<seiflotfy> tedg, i am working on the https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/738555 looking good
<seiflotfy> :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 738555 in Zeitgeist Framework "zeitgeist-daemon crashed with IOError in _write_to_disk(): [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/royg/.local/share/zeitgeist/datasources.pickle'" [High,Triaged]
<tedg> seiflotfy, Yeah, why can't you just connect to gnome-session?
<Saamm_> davidcalle, it shows wine apps but the problem is there 10-12 app shortcuts for wine and i don remember them...for searching to work you need to know what things you have installed
<tedg> seiflotfy, It seems like catching the error is only removing the symptom
<Saamm_> davidcalle, typing wine does not show all installed wine apps but a few
<seiflotfy> tedg, connecting to the gnome-sesstion is not the job of zeitgeist
<seiflotfy> because it will make it gnome dependant
<seiflotfy> tedg, also there is no dataloss happening
<davidcalle> Saamm_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/753276
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 753276 in unity (Ubuntu) "Currently no way to find wine apps in dash other than searching them from search bar" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tedg> seiflotfy, Okay, connect to XSMP.  Something that is in the user's session should connect to session manager.
<seiflotfy> tedg, this issue will happen with other applciations too
<doctormo> hey seiflotfy
<seiflotfy> tedg, will it guarantee that home directory is not re-encrypted before the session ends
<Saamm_> davidcalle, uhm wil it be solved before release?
<tedg> seiflotfy, Yes, you can inhibit until you're done saving.  I'd use gnome-session as an optional dep (it's dbus, so you can detect it) because the interface is WAY easier.
<seiflotfy> tedg, i can do it as an extension
<seiflotfy> making it an optional dependency
<seiflotfy> or better yet
<seiflotfy> implement it in the datahub
<seiflotfy> since the datahub is a gnome specific implementation
<davidcalle> Saamm_, I don't think so.
<seiflotfy> tedg, the problem is i think the last unloading is anyhow unnecessary
<seiflotfy> but let me check again
<tedg> seiflotfy, It also may make sense to log session closing as an event in the DB.  For instance why I closed all those files.
<Saamm_> davidcalle, oh :(
<seiflotfy> tedg, tyeah
<seiflotfy> tedg, ok i am on it
<seiflotfy> :)
<seiflotfy> tedg, can u link me with XSMP docu?
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: quick x11 question, for when you have a spare minute: is it always safe to call XCompositeRedirectSubwindows on the root window with CompositeRedirectAutomatic ? or are there cases when doing it can cause issues if the WM or other clients already requested redirection ?
<tedg> seiflotfy, I can, but it may prove cruel :-)  I'd really suggest using gnome-session here....
<tedg> seiflotfy, http://www.x.org/releases/X11R7.6/doc/libSM/xsmp.html
<seiflotfy> tedg,  the problem i dont think writing an extension will make it into natty
<seiflotfy> but fixing this over a try catch could make the natty fix
<tedg> seiflotfy, Eh, well at this point not much will make it into Natty.  I think we're talking SRU anyway.
<seiflotfy> since really all we are doing is updating when the last time an application sent us a notification
<seiflotfy> tedg, true
<seiflotfy> ok so i am on it
<tedg> seiflotfy, The catch should probably go in irregardless -- just incase the home directory is full for instance.
<seiflotfy> tedg, ok
<seiflotfy> so i am writing an extension to log the start and the end of the session
<seiflotfy> :)
<seiflotfy> if we do it using XSMP i can make it as part of the engine
<seiflotfy> using gnome-session will make it land as an extension
<seiflotfy> so i need to figure that out
<seiflotfy> tedg, can u open a bug abotu having to log the start and the end of a session
<seiflotfy> ?
<tedg> seiflotfy, Yeah, just FYI, the GNOME guys *hate* XSMP and want to not support it anymore.  I think that they'll never be able to ditch it, but eh, they might anyway.
<tedg> seiflotfy, Sure
<tedg> seiflotfy, bug 768437
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 768437 in Zeitgeist Framework "Zeitgeist should log the start and end of a session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768437
<seiflotfy> tedg, awesome
<seiflotfy> so this should make it with our next release
<seiflotfy> tedg, i am working on reducing the memory footprint
<tedg> seiflotfy, Ah, always a good thing :-)
<tedg> seiflotfy, Ditching Python? ;-)
<seiflotfy> tedg, no way
<seiflotfy> tedg, problem is ditching python wont make zeitgeist any faster
<seiflotfy> tedg, we spend most of our time in dbus and sqlite
<seiflotfy> :)
<tedg> seiflotfy, Would probably reduce memory though.
<seiflotfy> tedg, true
<seiflotfy> but memory is cheap now adays
<seiflotfy> :P
<seiflotfy> maybe if i use couchdb zeitgeist will be faster
<tedg> Probably not :-)
<seiflotfy> i was kidding
<seiflotfy> :P
<seiflotfy> but i just discovered __slots__ in python
<seiflotfy> which is 6x more memory effciant than __dict__
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, I really like how you "ps aux" for your lens, this is clever!
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, thanks :)
<stefano-palazzo> I just pushed it in rev. 41
<stefano-palazzo> I'm not at all sure it that it'll work perfectly, but I'm going to push it to the PPA still - while that is still acceptable
<stefano-palazzo> It won't be in a few days time :)
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, I take it you saw the video?
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, nope, just looking at your commit.
<stefano-palazzo> you need to get into the Ask Ubuntu chat ;-)
<stefano-palazzo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgWKcVzFuVI ← here it is
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, this is really cool
<davidcalle> stefano-palazzo, you should order the tags based on what's taking the most mem: when an app breaks or freezes it ususally does.
<stefano-palazzo> I'm going to request a build and cross my fingers it doesn't break
<davidcalle> :)
<stefano-palazzo> davidcalle, that's a good call, I'll do that!
<davidcalle> I'm trying to break evolution to see how it appears when broken in ps aux... and I can't! Usually, a click is enough :P
<evaluate> Hello.
<evaluate> tedg, ping?
<evaluate> tedg, I have attached the requested debug output to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clipit/+bug/702316
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 702316 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "Generic Libindicate fallback support breaks applications (such as clipit) on non-Unity WMs/DEs" [Undecided,Incomplete]
 * tedg click
<evaluate> If you have the time to take a quick look at it and just tell me if I've done it correctly I'd be very thankful.
<om26er> my workspace switcher just changed to the old icon, bug or bling bling ?
<tedg> evaluate, Hmm, is there any chance you could grab the libappindicator debug package?
<evaluate> tedg, sure. How exactly do I do that? Just install the libappindicator-dbg ?
<tedg> evaluate, I'd be libappindicator1-dbgsym
<tedg> evaluate, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/768178  > thank you for the "workaround" at least i know i hav to wait
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 768178 in nux (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::IOpenGLShaderProgram::Begin()" [High,Triaged]
<zniavre> what is SRU please?
<om26er> zniavre, stable release update
<zniavre> ho i see thank you
<evaluate> tedg, and after install the debug package, recompile my app and rerun that command?
<tedg> evaluate, You shouldn't need to recompile
<evaluate> ok
<evaluate> tedg, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9596802/indicator-debug2.txt
<evaluate> There aren't any major differences between the two from what I can tell though...
<tedg> evaluate, The big difference is the function name in #5
<tedg> evaluate, You said that this happens after opening the menu a few times?
<evaluate> It's not really opening. To reproduce the problem I just double/triple click the systray icon...
<tedg> evaluate, What happens if you single click?
<evaluate> I have done it slowly now. First click -> menu pops up, second click -> menu disappears, third click -> freeze
<tedg> evaluate, Does this happen on Natty?
<evaluate> From what the bug report says, yes. I couldn't test it on natty yet, because I don't have one installed with a DE that doesn't support indicators (if the icon is run in indicator 'mode', the problem doesn't exist, it only appears if the DE doesn't support indicators and thus the fallback gets applied).
<tedg> evaluate, Okay, so I think this is the result of a patch that we've applied in Natty that I don't think has been backported yet.  It's basically that we're referencing the menu wrong, so the first time it's fine, but then when it gets unref'd on close it gets destroyed.
<tedg> evaluate, So my thought is that it's fixed in Natty and we're waiting on a backport to Maverick.  But, I'd prefer if we *knew* that.
<evaluate> ok, let me see if I can run awn without indicator in maverick and reproduce that.
<evaluate> s/maverick/natty/
<tedg> evaluate, Great, thanks.  I'm looking for the bug so we can bitch about the no-backport thing :-)
<tedg> evaluate, bug 569273
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 569273 in indicator-application (Ubuntu Lucid) "memory leak in gnome-power-manager" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569273
<tedg> kenvandine, So it seems on bug 569273 the gpm patch was backported to Maverick instead of the libappindicator one...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 569273 in indicator-application (Ubuntu Lucid) "memory leak in gnome-power-manager" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569273
<tedg> kenvandine, Which seems... backwards.
 * kenvandine doesn't understand
<tedg> kenvandine, I'm a bit confused on where to go from here.
<evaluate> tedg, do you want me to request a backport to maverick/lucid? I'd think it would have a higher change of getting backported fast if the request comes from *you*... :-p
<kenvandine> evaluate, requests from tedg go to /dev/null
<kenvandine> :)
<tedg> kenvandine, mterry found a bug in libappindicator, but worked around it in gpm.  So then the gpm patch was put into Maverick instead of the libappindicator fix.
<evaluate> kenvandine, lol
<tedg> kenvandine, So, I think that evaluate's bug is because the libappindicator patch is needed.
<kenvandine> tedg, you mean only one part of the patch...
<tedg> kenvandine, Well, no.  The problem is that if libappindicator is fixed I think the gpm patch needs to be reverted...
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> but maverick doesn't have libappindicator does it?
<tedg> I really don't even know *how* to write that SRU :-)
<kenvandine> so was the fix uploaded to i-a for maverick?
<tedg> Well it's a binary package that's built from indicator-application source.
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> but was the fix SRU'd for maverick?
<evaluate> tedg, although, if this is supposedly fixed in natty, I wonder what the bug is about...
<kenvandine> if not the work around in gpm is the best we have still
<tedg> kenvandine, The gpm, yes.
<evaluate> I mean, the bug is submitted against natty+fluxbox...
<kenvandine> tedg, it seems we just need to have one or the other in maverick
<evaluate> and it seems to be the same error...
<tedg> kenvandine, Correct, either one or the other.  But the libappindicator one is better IMO.
<kenvandine> tedg, worth a SRU?
<tedg> evaluate, Hmm, so we should make sure they're the same.
<kenvandine> tedg, if that is the case, we create an SRU for that and also affects gpm package with a note that the patch needs to be reverted
<tedg> kenvandine, I think that if evaluate's bug is the same, yes.  If not, perhaps not.
 * kenvandine thinks tedg is creating to much work
<evaluate> tedg, sure, I'm downlading the latest natty nightly right now and will test against that
<tedg> kenvandine, if all the fallbacks for any libappindicator using program are broken :-)
<kenvandine> tedg, sure :)
<evaluate> I've also had the same report for lucid (I think that's where the indicator was first introduced). If this is indeed the problem, shouldn't it also be backported to lucid, since that is a LTS?
<tedg> evaluate, That'd be my thought -- but let's get Maverick first :-)
<seiflotfy> tedg, http://imgur.com/a/huEIc#FnpAa
<seiflotfy> what do u think
<akshatj> seiflotfy, GTK3 please :P
<seiflotfy> akshatj, yeah
<lamalex> seiflotfy, can you have it only not log for chrome in private mode or is it all or nothing
<evaluate> tedg, installing the nightly, will take a couple more minutes.
<tedg> seiflotfy, Will it go into gnome control center?
<seiflotfy> lamalex, the chrome plugin respect the chrome private mode
<seiflotfy> lamalex, look at all the pictues
<seiflotfy> u can add applciations not to be logged
<seiflotfy> and u can go into incognito mode
<lamalex> cool
<seiflotfy> :)
<evaluate> tedg, kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clipit/+bug/702316 -- updated with the log output from natty. The problem still exists in natty, so I guess this isn't the patch that tedg was talking about.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 702316 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "Generic Libindicate fallback support breaks applications (such as clipit) on non-Unity WMs/DEs" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kenvandine> evaluate, thx
<evaluate> kenvandine, sure. I hope you guys can identify the problem...
<kenvandine> me too :)
<kenvandine> thx for verifying that
<evaluate> kenvandine, I have to go to sleep now. If tedg shows up in the meantime, could you please let him know?
<m4n1sh> tedg: ping
<m4n1sh> tedg: whenever you have time please, look at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/zeitgeist/+bug/768437
<tedg> Hey m4n1sh what's up?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 768437 in Zeitgeist Framework "Zeitgeist should log the start and end of a session" [Undecided,New]
<m4n1sh> tedg: I saw you reported a bug about zeitgeist
<tedg> m4n1sh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/zeitgeist/+bug/768437/comments/2
<m4n1sh> tedg: thanks. That can be done
<m4n1sh> wrt to file open & close logging, it is already there
#ayatana 2011-04-22
<Omega> DBO: You here?
<DBO> wazzup
<Omega> Well, the indicators are all moved to the right, the power menu and part of the me menu is not visible
<DBO> screenshot?
<Omega> Mhm, uploading
<Omega> http://i.imgur.com/MxlDm.png
<DBO> Omega, change anything recently?
<Omega> Nope.
<Omega> I was just browsing the 'web.
<DBO> and it just kinda randomly did that?
<Omega> Yup.
<Omega> I did change a few things today, way earlier though.
<Omega> Enabled a few compiz plugins.
<DBO> weird
<Omega> The only new one I enabled is Scale Addons
<seminatty> what is ayatana?
<Saamm> Is it possible for default metacity controls on panel to inherit color from GTK themes just like ayatana scrollbars does. The metacity controls for themes other than ambiance and radiance does not look good in unity
<didrocks> good morning
<om26er> why isn't unity daily ppa updated? I think this would be helpful for a few interested people to report early regressions
<smspillaz> om26er: public holiday ?
<om26er> smspillaz, here?
<om26er> smspillaz, was any further progress made on the invisible window thingy ?
<smspillaz> om26er: I haven't gotten the most recent debug output from you yet
<smspillaz> at least not as far as I can tell
<smspillaz> I get about 400 emails a day, so I may have missed it
<om26er> smspillaz, i sent you after that email
<om26er> that day
<smspillaz> ah ok
<smspillaz> it probably got buried then
<om26er> yep, it seems
<smspillaz> ah ok
<smspillaz> missed it "Incredible, as soon as I sent the email from chromium the issue appeared again.
<smspillaz> Thanks!"
<om26er> haha that
<smspillaz> hang on a minute then, I'll look through things
<smspillaz> (I probably don't need xwininfo -root -tree anymore)
<smspillaz> om26er: out of curiousity
<smspillaz> om26er: if you restart compiz, a window actually appears right?
<smspillaz> so a window that wasn't there before
<om26er> only once i saw a dummy window on unity --replace that was just a blank, resize able window
<om26er> but have not seen any window after that
<smspillaz> hrm ok
<smspillaz> next time it happens, can I get the output of xprop on it too ?
<om26er> smspillaz, with the latest attempt you made to fix, the issue now appears after a few hours like 4-5
<smspillaz> yeah, that sucks for debugging
<cdbs> om26er, lamalex: I'll be off tomorrow, gotta travel a long way
<om26er> cdbs, enjoy, traverller :p
<jderose> cdbs: have a safe trip... you're off to india, correct?  and you'll see akshatj?
<akshatj> jderose, i will go after the UDS ends
<om26er> jderose, he'll probably be travelling in KSA
<jderose> om26er: gotcha
<jderose> akshatj: wait, what are you talking about... where are you going?
<akshatj> jderose, I will got to Bhopal after the UDS
<akshatj> otherwise I would not be able to attend
<cdbs> jderose, om26er, akshatj: Yes, its a journey from Riyadh, SA to Bhopal, India
<cdbs> enough to clear all doubts, /me goess off
<jderose> akshatj: gotcha... we'd miss you on IRC, so glad you'll attend :)
<jderose> cdbs: happy trails!
<smspillaz> om26er: poke
<smspillaz> om26er: are you able to xkill the invisible window ?
<smspillaz> since the output I've got here
<smspillaz> suggests that it might just be some application being stupid
<smspillaz> because all that happens is that they created some override redirect window and shove it in the middle of screen
<smspillaz> .... but then again, we should be painting that ....
<smspillaz> om26er: next time you get the issue
<smspillaz> om26er: get the xwininfo -root -tree before the issue
<smspillaz> err
<smspillaz> after the issue
<smspillaz> and then metacity --replace &
<smspillaz> and then get the xwininfo -root -tree afterwards
<smspillaz> I want to see if this is some window we're creating
<smspillaz> actually, I might put some code in my debugging debs that overload some X functions
<om26er> smspillaz, i was on the pc
<smspillaz> om26er: no problem :)
<om26er> smspillaz, noted
<smspillaz> om26er: thanks :)
<spikeb> didrocks, will removing the overlay-scrollbar package make gtk revert back to the old scrollbars?
<didrocks> spikeb: yeah
<spikeb> ok, thanks
<didrocks> om26er_: FYI, I duped https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/768943
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 768943 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher gets stuck if the left edge is hit in a fullscreen app (dup-of: 763680)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 763680 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash appears under full screen apps" [Medium,Triaged]
<didrocks> as for me, it's the master issue
<om26er> didrocks, how do you know if a system is able to run unity? is there a test command?
<didrocks> om26er: yeah, /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<didrocks> om26er: this output the result if the system can or can't run unity
<didrocks> om26er: it's normally attached to each crash, or if people tells they have graphical issues through apport
<om26er> didrocks, do you know if Mobility FireGL 9000 runs unity? there is a bug and the reporter thinks he have a pretty decent system
<om26er> bug 758747
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 758747 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity fails to load when selecting new Ubuntu desktop, classic gnome loads instead." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758747
<om26er> (google is giving me nothing)
<didrocks> om26er: I'm not really a GL guy though
<didrocks> om26er: there is the result of unity_support_test
<didrocks> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/69129743/UnitySupportTest.txt
<didrocks> doesn't support OpenGL1.4 (can be the driver as well)
<didrocks> and GL fragment program is set to no
 * om26er was not aware of UnitySupportTest.txt existed in nearly all bugs
<didrocks> om26er: sorry, should have tell you :)
<om26er> I should have rather looked closely :p
<didrocks> no worry :-)
<didrocks> so yeah, if people are telling "why isn't working", well, that means that the fallback detection works in fact :-)
<didrocks> and you know how to prove that! :-)
<didrocks> (then, if they run unity by hand and it crashes, that's not our problem)
<Omega> I'm having this problem right now: http://i.imgur.com/MxlDm.png
<kenvandine> om26er_, thx for grabbing bug 768974
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 768974 in papyon (Ubuntu Natty) "papyon doesn't answer server's pings" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768974
<kenvandine> upstream ping me overnight, said they think it was a bad merge... whoops :)
<om26er_> kenvandine, hehe, should i defer ?
<kenvandine> om26er_, no, please distro patch
<kenvandine> the bad merge was before the last release
<om26er_> oh, ok
<kenvandine> nothing on our end... :)
<kenvandine> but we need to fix it
<kenvandine> good for an SRU
<didrocks> om26er_: oh btw, there is this blacklist in the test tool in case you didn't notice
<didrocks> om26er_: the blacklist is per card, not driver
<didrocks> om26er_: so, if people really want to have it with, let's say, nouveau, (and we blacklist because it's frozen in nvidia), they can:
<didrocks> put UNITY_FORCE_START=1 in /etc/environment
<didrocks> that will basically tell the test tool "ignore all tests, go ahead"
<zniavre_> it can works even if it crashed with the test ?
<om26er_> lamalex, how are we on the NEW list now?
<om26er_> lamalex, by the start of the week this 135 NEW should come to 70-80 ;)
<om26er_> didrocks, Thanks i'll remember that :)
<didrocks> om26er_: yw :)
<nhaines> Hmm, can someone tell me where the blacklist for the overlay-scrollbars is?
<davidcalle> nhaines, ask Cimi_
<nhaines> davidcalle: thanks!
<nhaines> Cimi_: I'd like to know more about the overlay-scrollbars blacklist.  :)
<nhaines> Oh, is it just in os/os-utils.c?  :(
<MBarvian> Hello
<MBarvian> who would I talk to if my Natty installation constantly hangs on me?
<jeffrash> Is this a good place to ask a question about Unity and launcher icons?
<spikeb> yes, if you can find anyone around to answer
<jeffrash> I see
<jeffrash> I have been unable to add my WINE applications like Word or Excel to the launcher
<spikeb> known bug :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/704187
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 704187 in unity "Unable to add Wine applications to Unity launcher" [Medium,Triaged]
<jeffrash> I can launch them but can't seem to add them to the favorites bar
<jeffrash> I see
<jeffrash> ok, didn't think to check that
<jeffrash> thanks
<spikeb> no problem
<jeffrash> Unity seems like it would to cool, but so far it's a major pain.
<jeffrash> Is there going to be a gubuntu?
<jeffrash> gnome ubuntu, now that unity has taken over ubuntu?
<ion> How about just picking the Gnome session when logging in?
<jeffrash> oh, you can do that?
<jeffrash> I didn't know
<fta> jcastro, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=75485  (last comment)
<spikeb> yes, you can do that for one more release. then perhaps somebody will put a gnome-shell respin out.
<jeffrash> would that be gnome classic?
<spikeb> yes jeff
<jeffrash> thanks
<jeffrash> works
<jcastro> fta: I sent that bug to the unity bug triager person, he'll create a new bug and link it.
<fta> jcastro, btw, i tested the fixed webapp wmclass in chromium trunk, it mostly works now. i found a regression and upstream is on it. on the unity/bamf side, there's still work to do
<fta> jcastro, bamf is not able to see the changes in live (needs a refresh), and i see situation where unity is not able to raise chromium, even if it properly sees it, and shows the expected triangles
<DBO> the maximize window thing is because we handle decorate/undecorate in the WM level
<DBO> so we clearly have a tracking issue here
<fta> bug 711567
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 711567 in unity (Ubuntu) "Double window controls in Chromium after enabling "Use System Title Bar and Borders"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711567
<DBO> fta, as for the wmapp thing in chromium trunk
<DBO> I dont see wmclass thing as the right way to do webapp matching
<DBO> a clearer more defined interface would be much better
<fta> DBO, not my call. it has been discussed in length in bug 692462
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 692462 in bamf (Ubuntu) "unity confused with chromium web apps" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692462
<DBO> fta, what is your connection to all this exactly? :)
<fta> DBO, i'm the chromium maintainer, but i'm not an upstream dev for it, at least not an active one
<DBO> fta, so my long term plan for chromium/firefox/whatever is to use an NPAPI plugin to export information about tab/windows over dbus to whomever (bamf) wishes to consume it
<fta> hm, for ch, it's worth starting a thread in the -dev mailing list
<fta> the sooner the better i would say
<fta> it's already too late for M12 i'm afraid
<spikeb> hey DBO, what's the plan for wine apps on the launcher? im curious heh
<DBO> fuck wine?
<spikeb> haha
<DBO> fta, M12?
<spikeb> my users won't be pleased to hear that :P
<DBO> no seriously though
<DBO> wine could work great
<fta> DBO, chromium 12. M for Milestone
<DBO> but they dont bother to set _NET_WM_PID on their windows
<DBO> fta, my plan involves no changes to core of chromium
<DBO> its just a plugin
<fta> oh
<fta> :S
 * fta hates plugins
<DBO> why?
 * spikeb wonders how hard it'd be to hack wine to behave properly
<DBO> spikeb, not very hard
<DBO> all they have to do is set 1 lousy window property
<bitshifternz> I've found a curious bug where if I create a SDL window which is nearly the size of the screen it doesn't get any window borders. Has anyone seeen that before?
<spikeb> why aren't we patching wine ourselves then? heh
<DBO> spikeb, actually thats odd
<DBO> it seems to get set now
<DBO> spikeb, are you launching your wine apps with a .desktop file?
<spikeb> havent tried in a while
<spikeb> but i was, yes.
#ayatana 2011-04-23
<Cimi_> nhaines: yep, in the code
<spikeb> bah, i see the system settings are apparently staying in the session menu.
<nhaines> Cimi_: thanks for that confirmation.  :)
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> that s amazing , unity can't starts here cause legacy nvidia drivers (173) but i can run unity inside a vbox in fullscreen ( a bit slowly but usable ...)
<zniavre> i can not understand this situation
<jfi> zniavre, there are more recent nvidia drivers, natty is using 270.41
<zniavr> jfi my card is not supported by nvidia-current
<zniavr> 13 y/o computer ....
<jfi> so I guess you can use unity-2d
<zniavr> yes but it's less funnyu
<zniavr> funny*
<tanzanux> can I change the black background of the left pane or the search apps field?
<spikeb> Honestly, I don't know. Not easily, at any rate.
<hyperair> are menu accelerators editable in unity?
<akshatj> hyperair, menu accelerators?
<hyperair> akshatj: yes, menu accelerators.
<hyperair> akshatj: well, i've figured it out
<hyperair> akshatj: if you set /desktop/gnome/interface/can_change_accels to true, then you get to change the menu shortcuts
<hyperair> i'm not sure if that's supported in unity though
<kklimonda> it's not even supported in all Gtk apps
<hyperair> kklimonda: it is, just not saved. =p
 * spikeb strangles wine
 * spikeb can't get WoW to run properly when maximized under unity
<davidcalle> kenvandine, kudos for the image uploading feature!
<DaveDavenport> I am getting a gtk-warning when doing gtk_menu_item_set_submenu(m_item, NULL) (this is allowed given the gtk docs)  this only happens on natty.  if I look at backtrace I see it go wrong in libdbusmenu, so I was wondering if this was the global menu thingy.. (right channel btw?)
<kklimonda> right channel, wrong hour :)
<kklimonda> DaveDavenport: most ayatana devs don't work on weekends
<DaveDavenport> aah I don't work during weekend, that is why I am asking it now
<DaveDavenport> during the week I work, and I mostly get annoyed by g++ bugs
<H4VK> hi all, regarding this bug report - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/769628
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 769628 in unity (Ubuntu) "Irregular launcher sliding animation when moving the mouse pointer over the BFB" [Undecided,New]
<H4VK> I'm not sure if it is a bug or an intended feature
<H4VK> see my comment
#ayatana 2011-04-24
<akshatj_> smspillaz, ping
<vish> akshatj: http://twitter.com/#!/hipsterhacker/status/53623117611941888
<akshatj> vish, LOL
<ZeXx86> Hello, is possible to disable hiding of the application's menu in panel in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> how do i reorder the unity panel?
<smspillaz> akshatj: pong, but I don't usually work weekends. is it urgent ?
<akshatj> no
<smspillaz> akshatj: ah well, you've got my attention anyways ;-) What's up ?
<akshatj> smspillaz, are there any plans to implement selective theming in compiz?
<akshatj> like mutter
<akshatj> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakubsteiner/5612455391/
<akshatj> screenshot ^^
<akshatj> the dark theme for eog and totem
<hyperair> yay for no keyboard navigability in unity menus.
<smspillaz> akshatj: no plans at present
<akshatj> smspillaz, ok
<smspillaz> akshatj: though, with the rewritten gtk and unity-w-d (same codebase) it would be fairly easy for me to do that
<smspillaz> akshatj: having separate themes for separate apps seems like a bit of a brain-dead concept to me though
<akshatj> but it looks cool :P
<smspillaz> right, but it's rife to be abused
<akshatj> like the evil notification area?
<smspillaz> right
<smspillaz> well think about it
<smspillaz> it's exactly the problem you have with Client Side decorations on windows
<smspillaz> every stupid application that wants to be special will have its own decoration code
<smspillaz> so then you have this mixing-bowl of a desktop ... winamp, office, msn, chrome, firefox
<smspillaz> it's a mess!
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/I2eFb.png  just for the fun > look at the panel ...   :o)
<zniavre> (o:   ˙˙˙ lǝuɐd ǝɥʇ ʇɐ ʞool < unɟ ǝɥʇ ɹoɟ ʇsnɾ  ƃud˙qɟǝ2ı/ɯoɔ˙ɹnƃɯı˙ı//:dʇʇɥ
<mainerror> zniavre, kinda upside down :D
<zniavre> yes it is... solved with unity relog
<vish> zniavre: you uncovered a hidden Unity plan for tablet OS..
<zniavre> haha
<vish> thats a working accelerometer.. you must have shaken the system too hard ;p
<mainerror> lol
<zniavre> so come back to crap 173nvidia drivers ... nouveau does not work better with 2.6.39 ... sadly
<hyperair> does anyone know if unity looks into the X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain for translating quicklist strings?
<hicham> hi kenvandine
<hicham> indicator-cpufreq is working for anyone ?
<davidcalle> Hey jcastro, new lens spotted on Launchpad: https://code.launchpad.net/unity-evernote-lens  I'm testing it, it makes me want to use Evernote, it's an _awesome_ work
